# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Fevereiro 2012



## Gilmet (31 Jan 2012 às 23:59)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2012 às 00:51)

De momento, 6,1ºC embora já tenha ido aos *6,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 77% e pressão a 1023 hPa, com vento nulo.


----------



## Sanxito (1 Fev 2012 às 03:30)

Boa noite malta.
Por aqui hoje sigo com mais 1,2ºc que ontem á mesma hora, e também com mais 11% HR.
Registo actual:

Temp: 8.2ºc
Pressão: 1021.3 hPa
HR: 86%

Grande diferença para o lighting que está aqui tão perto, mas a esta hora já segue com 4.6ºc  ....
E tá na hora de dormir. Boa noite a todos...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Fev 2012 às 10:23)

Mínima de 6,4 ºC hoje.

---

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE. 

Ainda algum nevoeiro e 9,3 ºC.

No entanto, nada de precipitação acumulada devido ao orvalho.


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Fev 2012 às 10:35)

Bom dia,

Aqui a mínima foi de *7,3 ºC*.

Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *10,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *77%*;
- Pressão: *1020 hPa*;
- Vento: *2,2 km/h* de W.


----------



## Gilmet (1 Fev 2012 às 11:47)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *5,3ºC*. Durante a madrugada houve oscilações constantes.

Actuais 12,9ºC com céu muito nublado essencialmente por Altocumulus e Altostratus, e 60% de humidade.

Pressão a 1020 hPa e 15,5 km/h de ONO (292º).


----------



## ferreirinha47 (1 Fev 2012 às 11:57)

Já chove por leiria, com uma temperatura de 13,7???????? mas uma sensação térmica de frio


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2012 às 12:04)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Tmin: 1,1ºC

Tactual: 6,7ºC


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2012 às 12:05)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 3,8ºC perto do solo

Agora estão 12,3ºc, 77%Hr, 1020,3hPa e vento fraco


----------



## iceworld (1 Fev 2012 às 13:28)

Aqui entre as 10h45 e as 12h30 sensivelmente, cacimbou 
A temperatura esteve entre os 9º e os 10º


----------



## meteo (1 Fev 2012 às 13:30)

Aqui está sol,com algumas nuvens.E temperaturas em Oeiras de 16,0 ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2012 às 13:34)

13,6ºC e alguns cúmulos a circular por aí.

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Fev 2012 às 13:46)

Mário Barros disse:


> 13,6ºC e alguns cúmulos a circular por aí.
> 
> Vento fraco de NW.



Completando estas referências, por aqui tão próximo, a temperatura está nos *13,8 ºC*, vento de NW/W, neste momento de *11,7 Km/h* e *57%* de humidade. Pressão nos *1019* hPa.


----------



## F_R (1 Fev 2012 às 14:09)

Em Abrantes 11.8ºC e céu completamente nublado


----------



## Lousano (1 Fev 2012 às 14:55)

Continua céu encoberto e vento fraco.

Tactual: 12,3ºC


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2012 às 15:00)

Sanxito disse:


> Grande diferença para o lighting que está aqui tão perto, mas a esta hora já segue com 4.6ºc  ....



Pois é... Quando saí aí de Santa Marta não estava frio quase nenhum na rua, e pelo caminho de volta, bastou-me chegar ali às piscinas, que notava-se perfeitamente que a temperatura era muito mais baixa. A partir daquela zona mais ou menos, o frio parece que "bloqueia" e não chega a Santa Marta. 

Estou a falar da estrada que passa pelas piscinas e sobe até à Repsol. 

E, quase todas as noites frias, a vala que passa ao pé das piscinas enche-se de neblina, parece que estão lá com máquinas de fumo daquelas dos filmes.


----------



## amarusp (1 Fev 2012 às 15:18)

Céu da Lousã:
Por tão raras vezes o céu estar assim, deixo foto captada à 5 minutos.




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## amarusp (1 Fev 2012 às 15:36)

Céu muito nublado, chuva moderada


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Fev 2012 às 17:22)

A máxima aqui chegou hoje aos *14,3 ºC*.


Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *12,8 ºC*;
- Humidade: *59%*;
- Pressão: *1017 hPa*;
- Vento: *8,6 km/h* de W.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2012 às 17:28)

Lightning disse:


> Pois é... Quando saí aí de Santa Marta não estava frio quase nenhum na rua, e pelo caminho de volta, bastou-me chegar ali às piscinas, que notava-se perfeitamente que a temperatura era muito mais baixa. A partir daquela zona mais ou menos, o frio parece que "bloqueia" e não chega a Santa Marta.
> 
> Estou a falar da estrada que passa pelas piscinas e sobe até à Repsol.
> 
> *E, quase todas as noites frias, a vala que passa ao pé das piscinas enche-se de neblina, parece que estão lá com máquinas de fumo daquelas dos filmes. *



É verdade, faz um efeito engraçado...
Relativamente ao frio, a zona das piscinas é fresca, e a temperatura sobe dali para a frente, mas por pouco tempo, pois na descida subsequente, perto da Repsol, torna a baixar, e assim fica... costumo ter 2ºC a menos na minha rua (ao nível do solo, porque no 8º andar, dispara)do que em frente ao Lidl... fim de off-topic...

Máxima de 15.5ºC e mínima de 8.2ºC... a ver se é desta que chego aos negativos...


----------



## squidward (1 Fev 2012 às 18:57)

Milagre!! Já chove 

...mas de forma fraca.

sigo com 13ºC


----------



## PacificMoon (1 Fev 2012 às 19:16)

squidward disse:


> Milagre!! Já chove
> 
> ...mas de forma fraca.
> 
> sigo com 13ºC



E neste momento no Linhó CHOVE! Moderado a forte, mas que chove, chove


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Fev 2012 às 19:19)

Por aqui chove também neste momento, fraco a moderado.

Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *11,6 ºC*;
- Humidade: *84%*;
- Pressão: *1017 hPa*;
- Vento: *10,3 km/h* de W.


----------



## Lightning (1 Fev 2012 às 19:23)

mr. phillip disse:


> Máxima de 15.5ºC e mínima de 8.2ºC... *a ver se é desta que chego aos negativos...*



Já somos dois... Só que eu visse uns -0,5ºC na consola já ficava extremamente contente. 

Ontem tive mínima de 2,7ºC e nem foi preciso ter ar siberiano aqui por cima, por isso veremos agora...


----------



## Geiras (1 Fev 2012 às 20:06)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro que rendeu 0.2mm


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Fev 2012 às 20:07)

Boa noite.

10,2ºC e chuva fraca.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2012 às 20:13)

Por aqui as pingas caíram renderam 0,0 mm 

De momento 11,1ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Fev 2012 às 21:04)

Por aqui o aguaceiro que caiu não rendeu nada! 

Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *10,6 ºC*;
- Humidade: *90%*;
- Pressão: *1016 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,8 km/h* de W.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Fev 2012 às 21:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui as pingas caíram renderam 0,0 mm



Acabo de ter 0,2 mm, WOOW


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Fev 2012 às 22:00)

Mário Barros disse:


> Acabo de ter 0,2 mm, WOOW




Eu, por aqui, consegui angariar com o aguaceiro que caiu à minutos, 0,9 mm... 

Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *10,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *93%*;
- Pressão: *1016 hPa*;
- Vento: *4,7 km/h* de W.


----------



## meteo (1 Fev 2012 às 22:24)

Olha choveu no Deserto! Cairam uns magnificos 0,2 mm em Oeiras.Na 2ªcircular ainda apanhei mais que chuviscos..Estava chuva fraca


----------



## c.bernardino (1 Fev 2012 às 23:06)

meteo disse:


> Olha choveu no Deserto! Cairam uns magnificos 0,2 mm em Oeiras.Na 2ªcircular ainda apanhei mais que chuviscos..Estava chuva fraca



Tiveste azar!
aqui choveu o dobro ! eh, eh, eh, 
0,4mm 
~sigo com 8,8ºC

muito interessado nos dias que se avizinham.
o primeiro ano da minha davis, numa zona propicia a inversões térmicas.

cps

bernardino


----------



## miguel (1 Fev 2012 às 23:45)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:3,8ºC
Máxima:15,0ºC

A chuva aqui deu para fazer o mesmo que faz uma noite de nevoeiro apenas as pedras da calçada ficaram húmidas 

Agora estão 11,1ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Fev 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *7,3 ºC*
Max: *14,3 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *20,5 Km/h*

Humidade:
Min: *54%*
Max: *94%*

Precipitação: *0,9 mm*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1016 hPa*
Max: *1022 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 8,9 ºC
Hr: 92%
PA: 1016 hpa
Vento: 4,1 km de W


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2012 às 00:11)

Extremos de ontem:

7,2ºC / 13,9ºC e 0,2 mm


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2012 às 01:05)

Temperatura estagnada, entre os 9,0ºC e os 9,1ºC actuais.

Humidade nos 81% e vento fraco do quadrante Oeste.

1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Lousano (2 Fev 2012 às 01:28)

A estação registou uns belos 2mm de precipitação no dia de ontem. 

Por agora uns amenos 5,9ºC.


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2012 às 09:20)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2012*

Noite não muito fria em Abrantes 

Mínima 4.9ºC
Agora 5.8ºC

Sol brilha


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2012 às 09:33)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2012*

Estou em Setúbal quase com a mínima a esta hora 8,8ºC a mínima foi 8,7ºC mas a mínima do dia vai ser feita até a meia noite 

Vento fraco de NE com uma rajada máxima até agora de 24km/h


----------



## jorge1990 (2 Fev 2012 às 11:28)

Boas

Por aqui, 9.9ºC  e 70%HR.


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2012 às 11:29)

9.7ºC em Abrantes


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Fev 2012 às 11:37)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a mínima atingida, por agora, foi de 8,1 ºC.

Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *10,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *63%*;
- Pressão: *1019 hPa*;
- Vento: *9,0 km/h* de E.


----------



## Santos (2 Fev 2012 às 11:56)

Bom dia!
E de um momento para o outro o céu está a ficar nublado
reparem no Sat24 na zona de Montejunto
A Este de mim está totalmente nublado


----------



## NDG (2 Fev 2012 às 12:00)

Bom Dia,

De manhã temperaturas por volta dos 6 Cº com céu limpo. Para ocorrer leve é necessário chuva e que temperaturas? 

Cumprimentos


----------



## Agreste (2 Fev 2012 às 12:46)

NDG disse:


> Bom Dia,
> 
> De manhã temperaturas por volta dos 6 Cº com céu limpo. Para ocorrer leve é necessário chuva e que temperaturas?
> 
> Cumprimentos



Neve vulgar, normalmente com temperaturas próximo dos 0ºC. 

Podem-se fazer outras combinações dependendo da forma como as massas de ar estão dispostas verticalmente.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2012 às 12:59)

Bom dia.

Durante a madrugada a temperatura desceu aos *8,7ºC*, mas este valor certamente será batido.

De momento sigo com 10,6ºC e 20,5 km/h de ENE (68º).

Humidade nos 48% e pressão a 1018 hPa.

Céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2012 às 13:26)

Em Setúbal estão 11,8ºC e wind chill de 9,8ºC muito se vai ouvir falar de wind chill por aqui estes dias :P


----------



## squidward (2 Fev 2012 às 13:34)

A mínima desta madrugada não baixou dos 6ºC, estou com expectativas em relação às próximas mínimas, será que vou bater o record mínimo da minha estação ? (-1,1ºC no dia 9-1-2009)


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2012 às 13:41)

Em Abrantes estão 11.3ºC

Aqui em casa estão 10.5ºC
Mínima 2.7ºC


----------



## meteo (2 Fev 2012 às 14:07)

Boa tarde!


A mínima em Oeiras esta madrugada foi de uns altissimos 10,0 ºC


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2012 às 14:19)

Setúbal está neste momento com 12,6ºC, 53%Hr 1018,3hPa e vento fraco por vezes moderado a rajada máxima foi até agora de 37km/h


----------



## Lightning (2 Fev 2012 às 14:32)

squidward disse:


> A mínima desta madrugada não baixou dos 6ºC, estou com expectativas em relação às próximas mínimas, será que vou bater o record mínimo da minha estação ? (-1,1ºC no dia 9-1-2009)



Também estou com expectativas, a mínima mais baixa que alguma vez registei desde que tive uma estação meteorológica foi exactamente nesse dia, com 0,1ºC. 

Acho que nestas madrugadas vou conseguir ter temp. mais baixa do que isso, ou então nem que seja para igualar, já é melhor do que nada.

Mínima desta madrugada de 9,1ºC. Agora sigo com a temperatura máxima, que é de 12,5ºC, com vento moderado à mistura.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2012 às 14:38)

Sigo com 10,9ºC e 24,8 km/h de N (360º).

A humidade encontra-se nos 44% e a pressão nos 1018 hPa.

Wind chill a variar entre os 7ºC e os 9ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Fev 2012 às 14:54)

Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *10,9 ºC*;
- Humidade: *49%*;
- Pressão: *1018 hPa*;
- Vento: *10,1 km/h* de W.


----------



## Lousano (2 Fev 2012 às 15:05)

Boa tarde.

O dia segue com céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado.

Tmin: 2,1ºC

Tactual: 9,9ºC


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2012 às 15:21)

Em Abrantes

12.2ºC e 34% hr


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2012 às 17:04)

Temperatura actual de *9,8ºC* depois de uma máxima de *11,1ºC*.

Humidade nos 40% e pressão a 1019 hPa, com vento moderado de N (360º).


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Fev 2012 às 17:12)

Por aqui a máxima não foi além dos *10,9 ºC*.


Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *9,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *46%*;
- Pressão: *1019 hPa*;
- Vento: *6,8 km/h* de NW/W
- Wind Chill: *8 ºC*


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2012 às 17:19)

A máxima em Abrantes ainda chegou aos 12.4ºC

Agora 9.9ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Fev 2012 às 17:44)

Du_Ga disse:


> Por aqui a máxima não foi além dos *10,9 ºC*.
> 
> 
> Dados actuais:
> ...



Temperatura neste momento a aproximar-se da mínima de hoje (*8,1 ºC*): *8,7 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2012 às 17:46)

Temperatura máxima em Setúbal hoje *13,1ºC*

Agora estão 11,1ºC


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2012 às 17:53)

Em Odivelas sigo com 7,9ºC.
Vamos lá ver até onde desce. 

O MeteoCaneças segue ainda mais fresco, com 7,2ºC, igualando já a mínima do dia.
A máxima lá não foi além dos 10,3ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Fev 2012 às 18:25)

Por aqui a mínima já foi batida...estão agora *7,6 ºC* (mínima do dia).


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2012 às 18:38)

8,0ºC, _muy bueno_ 

Vento fraco de NNW, devia era rodar pra leste.


----------



## NunoBrito (2 Fev 2012 às 18:40)

*Actual*
Temperatura: 8.4 °C
Ponto de Orvalho: 1.3 °C
Humidade:
Velocidade do Vento: 9.7km/h /
Rajada de Vento: 9.7km/h /
Vento: NE
Pressão: 1021.2hPa

*Máxima*
Temperatura: 12.1 °C
Ponto de Orvalho: 8.3 °C
Humidade: 82%
Velocidade do Vento: 20.9km/h
Rajada de Vento: 20.9km/h
Vento:-
Pressão: 1021.2hPa

*Minima*
Temperatura: 8.4 °C
Ponto de Orvalho: -1.2 °C
Humidade: 43%
Velocidade do Vento:-
Rajada de Vento:-
Vento:-
Pressão: 1015.8hPa


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2012 às 18:43)

*7,2ºC* por aqui, agora em ritmo de descida mais lento, com vento fraco a moderado, predominantemente de Norte.

Wind chill na casa dos 4ºC, e 49% de humidade.


----------



## Lightning (2 Fev 2012 às 18:46)

Calor abrasador com 10,3ºC em Corroios neste momento.


----------



## PDias (2 Fev 2012 às 18:55)

Boa noite,

por aqui vai descendo a temperatura, estando agora nos 6,3ºC com vento fraco de N.


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Fev 2012 às 19:03)

A temperatura tem vindo a descer bastante...sigo já com *6,9 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2012 às 19:13)

Aqui está a custar a descer sigo com 9,3ºC, 52%Hr e o maldito vento sempre constante fraco por vezes moderado


----------



## bewild (2 Fev 2012 às 19:14)

Já algum tempo q não postava nada mas agora com as próximas noites q se avizinham torna-se engraçado vir aqui deixar uns cometários. 

Neste momento em Casal do Barqueiro (Sobral de Monte Agraço) estão uns magníficos 5,6 ºC.


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2012 às 19:19)

Em Abrantes 7.3ºC

Aqui em casa já vamos com 4.2ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Fev 2012 às 19:24)

Por aqui o vento aumentou de intensidade e fez a temperatura subir 0,1 ºC. Neste momento a temperatura está estagnada nos 7,0 ºC, com vento de NW/W de 11,3 Km/h que perfaz um wind chill de uns agradáveis 5 ºC.


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2012 às 19:31)

Depois de 29 minutos nos 6,7ºC, eis que a temperatura desceu para os 6,6ºC.
E agora deverá demorar outro tanto a voltar a baixar.
Consequências do vento que sopra moderado. 

O MeteoCaneças segue, também estagnado nos 6,2ºC.


----------



## Reportorio (2 Fev 2012 às 19:43)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2012*

Miratejo, segue com 9.3C. 54%, 0.6 Dew Point.
Isto vai começar!!!


----------



## jorge1990 (2 Fev 2012 às 19:44)

Boa noite.

*Dados actuais*:
Temperatura: 9.1ºC
Humidade: 55%
Pressão: 1021 hPa


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2012 às 19:56)

Setúbal 8,5ºC humidade 62% e vento constante fraco wind chill 6,7ºC agora

Estação em Tempo Real!
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Fev 2012 às 20:20)

Na "terra" do Sr. Primeiro Ministro Passos Coelho (Massamá), estão neste momento os seguintes dados meteorológicos:

- Temperatura: *6,3 ºC*;
- Humidade: *56%*;
- Pressão: *1022 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,1 km/h* de NW/W
- Wind Chill: *5 ºC*


----------



## shli30396 (2 Fev 2012 às 20:42)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2012*

Por aqui já vou com *6.9ºC* e ainda é bastante cedo. Ela vai bem lançada. 

Em Sintra às 19h00 já estavam *4.5ºC*. Não tenho dúvidas de que pode ir aos negativos, uma vez que parece que o vento já não está tão forte como esteve esta tarde.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2012 às 20:51)

*5,9ºC* neste momento, com vento fraco. 

Humidade nos 56% e pressão a 1023 hPa.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (2 Fev 2012 às 20:53)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2012*

Boas 

Estão 6.4ºC e 67%HR


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Fev 2012 às 20:59)

Yeahhh, 6,8ºC e vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## Lousano (2 Fev 2012 às 21:04)

Por aqui a temperatura segue um pouco mais baixa que nos dias anteriores.

Tactual: 4,5ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Fev 2012 às 21:05)

Por aqui estão já 5,9 ºC. Vento também fraco. 57% de Hr.


----------



## AndréFrade (2 Fev 2012 às 21:18)

Muito frio para a hora. Pouco das 21h passa e .... 3,9ºC !


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2012 às 21:21)

Em Abrantes 5.6ºC quase a bater a mínima de hoje

Aqui por casa já vamos nos 1.1ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Fev 2012 às 21:23)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Janeiro 2012*

pinheiro de LOURES:

neste momento 

vento médio dos últimos 10 minutos=6,5 km/h

temperatura 6,8ºC

humidade 65%

----

nota: a temperatura estabilizou nestas últimas 3 h.
nada de inversoes???


----------



## c.bernardino (2 Fev 2012 às 21:27)

pinheiro de LOURES:

neste momento 

vento médio dos últimos 10 minutos=6,5 km/h

temperatura 6,8ºC

humidade 65%

----

nota: a temperatura estabilizou nestas últimas 3 h.
nada de inversoes???


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2012 às 21:29)

Em Setúbal estou com 7,3ºC e 51%Hr o vento está mais fraco mas não pára


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2012 às 21:42)

O vento tem estado fraco a moderado de NO e por isso ainda tenho a temperatura um pouco altinha, agora que rodou para Sul, o que é habitual por aqui durante a noite, já está a descer bem mais rápido. Sigo com 5.8ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (2 Fev 2012 às 22:10)

Aqui depois de uma descida até aos 5,4 ºc (às 21h36)...a temperatura subiu até aos 5,9 ºC, estando neste momento nos 5,8 ºC. O vento é nulo, 57% de humidade e 1023 hPa.


----------



## Lightning (2 Fev 2012 às 22:10)

Por aqui 8,6ºC, que representam a mínima do dia até agora, e por este andar, também vai ser a mínima do dia seguinte...


----------



## squidward (2 Fev 2012 às 22:11)

a mínima do dia já foi batida e sigo com *5.9ºC*


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2012 às 22:13)

Já vou com 4.3ºC!


----------



## JoCa (2 Fev 2012 às 22:17)

Na Cruz de Pau, Seixal 6,5º graus, ou seja, nada de especial que não tivesse feito em outras noites. Aqui parece que a entrada fria não terá muita força pelo menos até agora!


----------



## Lightning (2 Fev 2012 às 22:20)

JoCa disse:


> Na Cruz de Pau, Seixal 6,5º graus, ou seja, nada de especial que não tivesse feito em outras noites. Aqui parece que a entrada fria não terá muita força pelo menos até agora!



É exactamente isso. Ou o ar frio ainda não chegou aqui, ou então as mínimas no Litoral vão ficar MUITO acima do previsto.


----------



## lsalvador (2 Fev 2012 às 22:20)

Tomar neste momento -1.7


----------



## F_R (2 Fev 2012 às 22:34)

Em Abrantes a mínima do dia a ser batida consequentemente até a meia noite

Agora 4.4ºC


Cá em casa a cerca de meia hora tava 0.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Fev 2012 às 22:55)

*4,9ºC* e humidade nos 57%. 

Vento nulo e 1024 hPa.


----------



## cactus (2 Fev 2012 às 23:30)

aqui uns banais 6,4 ºC.....


----------



## miguel (2 Fev 2012 às 23:51)

cactus disse:


> aqui uns banais 6,4 ºC.....



É verdade isto desde que começou a descer ao fim da tarde que tem sido de forma muito lenta!! Ainda vou com 6,2ºC se continuar assim não vamos aos negativos na cidade, apenas nos arredores tal como nos últimos dias alias!! Este vento fraco mas constante não permite ela descer em condições


----------



## mr. phillip (2 Fev 2012 às 23:52)

Lightning disse:


> É exactamente isso. Ou o ar frio ainda não chegou aqui, ou então as mínimas no Litoral vão ficar MUITO acima do previsto.



Boas!

Por aqui, apenas 7.8ºC... uma miséria, para não variar...


----------



## Geiras (2 Fev 2012 às 23:52)

1.9ºC!!


----------



## AnDré (2 Fev 2012 às 23:53)

Depois de tanto tempo estagnada, a temperatura desce agora com vontade.
Sigo com 4,7ºC.

Caneças com 3,9ºC, MeteoCaneças.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

6,7ºC / 11,1ºC


----------



## Mix (3 Fev 2012 às 00:01)

Boas...  

Por aqui 1,4ºC... Está a descer bem.. Mas aqui na cidade ao lado ( Tomar ) vai a  um ritmo ainda melhor, nos negativos já..

Edit 00h13m: 1,0ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Fev 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *5,4 ºC*
Max: *10,9 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *23,0 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *4 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *43%*
Max: *92%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1015 hPa*
Max: *1024 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 5,7 ºC
Hr: 56%
PA: 1024 hpa
Vento: Nulo


----------



## squidward (3 Fev 2012 às 00:25)

mínima de ontem  *4.3ºC*

neste momento estão *4.0ºC*


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2012 às 00:49)

*-0.3ºC!!!! *


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2012 às 00:56)

Em Setúbal lentamente vai descendo estão agora 5,4ºC

A estação fica sempre online
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA10


----------



## shli30396 (3 Fev 2012 às 01:07)

Por aqui estou com *5.2ºC* e vento fraco. A descer sem parar.


----------



## seqmad (3 Fev 2012 às 01:21)

aqui pelo concelho do Seixal sempre vai descendo... aos poucos... agora 3,9


----------



## Lightning (3 Fev 2012 às 01:29)

seqmad disse:


> aqui pelo concelho do Seixal sempre vai descendo... aos poucos... agora 3,9



Tens mais sorte do que eu... Estou com uns tristes e miseráveis 6,8ºC. Duvido muito que vá ao 1ºC sequer... Quase não há vento (está entre os 0 e 6 km/h) mas nem assim ela desce.

A primeira madrugada do evento está feita. 

Venha a próxima.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2012 às 01:31)

Agora desce bem 4,4ºC perto do solo


----------



## Lightning (3 Fev 2012 às 01:38)

RAIOS PARTAM O VENTO... Em vez de descer, sobe... 7,6ºC


----------



## meteo (3 Fev 2012 às 01:52)

Por aqui nada de especial. Desceu muito rápido a partir das 17:00,mas a estação MeteoOeiras regista entre os 6,1 e os 6,4 ºC,há horas


----------



## squidward (3 Fev 2012 às 01:53)

aqui também subiu dos 3.3ºC para os 3.5ºC


----------



## PDias (3 Fev 2012 às 01:58)

Aqui a temperatura esteve estagnada nos 6ºC até às 00.00H, e depois foi sempre a descer até aos actuais 0.8ºC com 60% hum. e ligeira brisa de S.


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Fev 2012 às 02:04)

Por aqui a temperatura está já nos 5,3 ºC. 50% de humidade e vento fraco. 

_EDIT [02h07]_: Desceu mais 0,1 ºC. Tactual: *5,2 ºC*.


----------



## seqmad (3 Fev 2012 às 02:16)

neste momento 3,1 veremos se continua a descer...


----------



## meteo (3 Fev 2012 às 02:25)

Lá vai descendo devagar. *5,7ºC*
Vamos lá ver até onde vai!


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Fev 2012 às 02:38)

Aqui o vento fraco de E tem-me ajudado bastante...vou já com *4,8 ºC*. 

Wind Chill de *3 ºC*.


----------



## Mix (3 Fev 2012 às 02:52)

Despeço-me com 0,5ºC..


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Fev 2012 às 03:19)

Por aqui uns belos *4,6 ºC*. A ver se desce mais qualquer coisa durante o resto de madrugada!

Aqui ficam os dados actuais em Massamá:

- Temperatura: *4,6 ºC*;
- Humidade: *46%*;
- Pressão: *1026 hPa*;
- Vento: *8,6 km/h* de E
- Wind Chill: *2 ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (3 Fev 2012 às 03:42)

Lightning disse:


> RAIOS PARTAM O VENTO... Em vez de descer, sobe... 7,6ºC



Boas pessoal...
Por aqui sigo com os seguintes valores:

Temp: 5.7ºc
HR: 46% (Super baixa)
Vento: 2.7 Km/h (Média ult. 10 min)

Lighting tive pelo vipool, ainda te vi ao balcão mas depois desapareceste, tinha levado a consola da minha estação... Hoje tenho a temperatura mais baixa que tu... 
Bem tá na hora senão amanhã não acordo. Sonhos gelados malta...


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Fev 2012 às 06:44)

A temperatura, que não estava realmente baixa, desceu brutalmente por volta da meia noite.

neste momento 0,4ºC ,62% de humidade, com um dewpoint de -7ºC.

hoje deixo a estação com o computador ligado para estar sempre a meter os dados no WU.


----------



## Thomar (3 Fev 2012 às 07:56)

Minimas impressionantes por todo o país, *em Tomar, IM ás 6UTC -5,9ºC , MeteoTomar ás 7h12 UTC -6,9ºC* !!!


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2012 às 08:01)

Bom dia!

Em Odivelas sigo com 1,9ºC.
A mínima foi de 1,6ºC.

Mais acima, o MeteoCaneças registou uma mínima de 1,4ºC, seguindo agora com 1,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2012 às 08:48)

Mínima aqui por Setúbal de *2,3ºC*

Agora estão 3,1ºC e céu limpo com um vento fraco

Foi uma desilusão a mínima por aqui esta noite


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Fev 2012 às 08:53)

Bom dia.

*Dados actuais*:
Temperatura: 5.6ºC
Humidade Relativa: 41%
Pressão: 1032 hPa


----------



## shli30396 (3 Fev 2012 às 09:02)

Bom dia, por aqui a mínima foi *3.0ºC*. 
Neste momento sigo com *3.7ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2012 às 09:18)

jorge1990 disse:


> Bom dia.
> 
> *Dados actuais*:
> Temperatura: 5.6ºC
> ...



Bom dia!

Está visto que esta zona é mesmo uma das piores do país nestas entradas frias, pois a mínima não desceu dos 4.4ºC, uma miséria, como de costume...

De momento 5.4ºC, 39%HR...


----------



## PDias (3 Fev 2012 às 09:22)

Bom dia,

às 06.45H estavam -1,7º, na Merceana estavam -3,0ºC e na zona da escola primária mais baixo nos -4,3ºC, até à Arruda dos Vinhos variou entre os -2,5ºC e os 0,5ºC na Arruda estavam -2,0ºC, a partir daí até Alverca subiu até aos 4ºC/4,5º, grande diferença da zona rural para a urbana


----------



## F_R (3 Fev 2012 às 09:34)

Bom dia

O vento não deixou a temperatura descer muito

Em Abrantes a mínima foi de 1.4ºC

Em minha casa ainda chegou aos -2.9ºC

A estação do IM de Alvega ficou nos cerca de -4.0ºC, mas logo a meia noite, depois com o vento foi sempre a subir

Agora em Abrantes estão 3.4ºC


----------



## fhff (3 Fev 2012 às 09:37)

PDias disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> às 06.45H estavam -1,7º, na Merceana estavam -3,0ºC e na zona da escola primária mais baixo nos -4,3ºC, até à Arruda dos Vinhos variou entre os -2,5ºC e os 0,5ºC na Arruda estavam -2,0ºC, a partir daí até Alverca subiu até aos 4ºC/4,5º, grande diferença da zona rural para a urbana



Bom dia Pdias e restantes membros,

Às 8:00 estavam -1,3ºC na Merceana. A zona mais fria por onde passei foi a zona de Dois Portos com -3,5ºC (ver imagem, temperatura no termómetro do carro). Pareceu-me haver menor inversão térmica, pois já apanhei dias com temperaturas mais baixas, este ano na Merceana, e muito mais gelo/geada.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2012 às 09:40)

Mínima de 3,3ºC, de momento 4,8ºC.

Chill mínimo de -1ºC, vento fraco a moderado de NE.


----------



## HotSpot (3 Fev 2012 às 09:46)

E tudo o vento levou... a mínima foi *-0,4ºC*


----------



## Mix (3 Fev 2012 às 09:48)

Bom dia.. 

Por aqui a minima foi de -1,8ºC..


----------



## Thomar (3 Fev 2012 às 09:50)

Thomar disse:


> Minimas impressionantes por todo o país, *em Tomar, IM ás 6UTC -5,9ºC , MeteoTomar ás 7h12 UTC -6,9ºC* !!!



Afinal a estação do IM em Tomar(valdonas) ainda foi até aos *-6,3ºC* ás 8h UTC.


----------



## Tempo (3 Fev 2012 às 09:59)

Não há fotos da grande geada?


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2012 às 10:00)

Tempo disse:


> Não há fotos da grande geada?



Possivelmente o vento e a baixa humidade não permitiu formação de geada, só em situações muito especificas.


----------



## PDias (3 Fev 2012 às 10:06)

fhff disse:


> Bom dia Pdias e restantes membros,
> 
> Às 8:00 estavam -1,3ºC na Merceana. A zona mais fria por onde passei foi a zona de Dois Portos com -3,5ºC (ver imagem, temperatura no termómetro do carro). Pareceu-me haver menor inversão térmica, pois já apanhei dias com temperaturas mais baixas, este ano na Merceana, e muito mais gelo/geada.
> 
> ...



Bom dia,

realmente hoje a sensação térmica suportava-se melhor, porque a humidade estava baixa e pouco ou nenhum gelo havia o que não é normal nesta zona bastante húmida, e o que eu notei também foi uma subida mais rápida da temperatura mal o sol começou a nascer, falei com a minha mulher à bocado que me disse que na zona da escola primária às 09.00H já estava cerca de 2,5ºC.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (3 Fev 2012 às 10:10)

Bom dia em Leiria estão 2,6º, sendo que segundo o IM a mínima atingida foi de -4,1º o que me parece demasiado pois na pagina do meteoleiria a minima de hoje foi de -1,6 o que me parece bastante mais realista


----------



## PDias (3 Fev 2012 às 10:21)

ferreirinha47 disse:


> Bom dia em Leiria estão 2,6º, sendo que segundo o IM a mínima atingida foi de -4,1º o que me parece demasiado pois na pagina do meteoleiria a minima de hoje foi de -1,6 o que me parece bastante mais realista



Bom dia,

essas diferenças dependem das zonas aonde estão localizadas as estações, às vezes em distâncias bastante curtas existem grandes diferenças, por exemplo eu moro numa zona mais alta (200 mts.) e tive -1,7ºC  e na Merceana que fica + ou - a 2/3kms no fundo do vale variou entre os -3ºC e os -4,3ºC.


----------



## Tempo (3 Fev 2012 às 10:24)

Mário Barros disse:


> Possivelmente o vento e a baixa humidade não permitiu formação de geada, só em situações muito especificas.



aqui na minha zona os campos e telhados estavam completamente brancos, como é uma zona muito baixa o frio é mais intenso, mas não tenho fotos para compartilhar, mas estava lindo!


----------



## Teles (3 Fev 2012 às 10:24)

Boas por aqui a temperatura miníma até ao momento foi de -5,5ºC, por volta 09:40 ainda havia muitos locais cobertos de geada


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Fev 2012 às 10:28)

Tempo disse:


> aqui na minha zona os campos e telhados estavam completamente brancos, como é uma zona muito baixa o frio é mais intenso, mas não tenho fotos para compartilhar, mas estava lindo!



Sim, daí as situações especificas, mas fixe então as fotos


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2012 às 10:29)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *3,1ºC* com vento moderado a forte durante toda a madrugada. 

Rajada máxima de *51,4 km/h* e wind chill mínimo de *-3,0ºC*.

De momento, 5,7ºC e 39% de humidade. 33,8 km/h de NE (45º).


----------



## seqmad (3 Fev 2012 às 10:38)

Realmente esta Margem Sul deixa muito a desejar neste tipo de eventos... Às 8 horas tinha 3,7º, às 2h tinham estado 3,1º, pelo que calculo que não deve ter descido mais... há uns dias atrás com situação típica de inversão térmica cheguei a 1,0º - isto diz tudo, por aqui este evento é para esquecer, mas já vi que está interessante em muitas zonas do país...


----------



## Thomar (3 Fev 2012 às 10:53)

seqmad disse:


> Realmente esta Margem Sul deixa muito a desejar neste tipo de eventos... Às 8 horas tinha 3,7º, às 2h tinham estado 3,1º, pelo que calculo que não deve ter descido mais... há uns dias atrás com situação típica de inversão térmica cheguei a 1,0º - isto diz tudo, por aqui este evento é para esquecer, mas já vi que está interessante em muitas zonas do país...



É verdade, o vento que soprou toda a noite em muitos sítios do país, não permitiu que as mínimas fossem muito baixas. A título de exemplo, a estação do IM de Lisboa da Gago Coutinho, teve sempre vento a noite toda a soprar entre os 10 e os 15 km/h, o que só permitiu uma mínima de á volta dos +3,2ºC, se não fosse isso, acredito que se teria registado uma temperatura mínima negativa.


----------



## PedroAfonso (3 Fev 2012 às 11:00)

O vento não permitiu uma temperatura espectacular, ainda para mais estou com a estação desligada apenas trabalho com um pequeno sensor. Em suma, 4.3 graus de mínima em Almada. Às 8:45 estavam 4.6. A sensação de frio é bastante intensa.


----------



## zejorge (3 Fev 2012 às 11:04)

Bom dia


Temperatura mínima registada *- 4,6º* às 07:32 UTC


----------



## jorge1990 (3 Fev 2012 às 11:27)

Boas

*Dados actuais*:

Temperatura: 7.3ºC.
Humidade Relativa: 44%
Pressão: 1032 hPa
Temperatura Mínima: *5.0ºC*


----------



## meko60 (3 Fev 2012 às 11:29)

PedroAfonso disse:


> O vento não permitiu uma temperatura espectacular, ainda para mais estou com a estação desligada apenas trabalho com um pequeno sensor. Em suma, 4.3 graus de mínima em Almada. Às 8:45 estavam 4.6. A sensação de frio é bastante intensa.


Nada mau PedroAfonso,para as condições do pequeno sensor.Ás 06:55 o termómetro do carro marcava 6ºC.Vamos vêr na próxima madrugada


----------



## F_R (3 Fev 2012 às 11:42)

Em Abrantes agora 7.7ºC

Vai ser difícil não ultrapassar os 10ºC, mas gostava que tal acontecesse


----------



## criz0r (3 Fev 2012 às 12:05)

Bom dia, parece que hoje fui um sortudo em relação aos meus "vizinhos", a minha mínima foi de 2,8ºC a 20m do solo,mas Almada nomeadamente esta zona tem muitos microclimas, na Cova da Piedade junto ao Museu da Cidade apostaria em 0ºC ou -1ºC e é uma questão de 700 metros até á minha casa.
A estação da praia da Rainha é um bom exemplo disso, de realçar também os Lagos do Parque da Paz que contribuem bastante para alterar a temperatura nas redondezas.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2012 às 12:08)

Em Setúbal estão 7,1ºC e vento moderado com um wind chill de 3,9ºC


----------



## lsalvador (3 Fev 2012 às 12:13)

Tomar igualou o record de Janeiro de 2009, de *-6.9º* 

A ver vamos como vai ser a próxima noite.


----------



## Thomar (3 Fev 2012 às 12:21)

lsalvador disse:


> Tomar igualou o record de Janeiro de 2009, de *-6.9º*
> 
> A ver vamos como vai ser a próxima noite.



É verdade. Ontem como estava vento em Tomar durante o dia, não pensava que a temperatura descesse tanto, mas ontem á noite quando vi que cerca das 23h30, já estavam -3,0ºC com total ausência de vento pensei logo numa temperatura a rondar os -6,0ºC. Se hoje o tempo se comportar da mesma maneira, vamos ver se bates o record!


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Fev 2012 às 13:13)

Boas tardes.

Por aqui a mínima atingiu os *3,0 ºC*. O wind chill foi até aos *-1 ºC*. 

Neste momento sigo com 7,2 ºC.


----------



## Zapiao (3 Fev 2012 às 13:24)

Por aqui por volta das 23h a temp andava pelos 2C, depois com o vento subiu logo para os 5C que era o que marcava á 1h da manha. Ninguem falou que vinha vento


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2012 às 13:31)

Aqui estão 8,8ºC o vento sopra fraco, na próxima noite vai se manter o vento principalmente no litoral


----------



## squidward (3 Fev 2012 às 13:31)

Aqui a mínima atingiu os *0.8ºC*  ainda assim não chegou nem de perto para bater a mínima recorde de *-1.1* de 2009, mas já bateu as mínimas absolutas de 2011,2010 e 2008, nada mau portanto
 Veremos como correrão as próximas madrugadas, ainda estou com alguma fezada, nem que seja apenas para igualar essa mínima de 2009.

sigo com *9.8ºC*


----------



## Lightning (3 Fev 2012 às 13:38)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas pessoal...
> Por aqui sigo com os seguintes valores:
> 
> Temp: 5.7ºc
> ...



Sim, eu fui lá, mas não havia mesas, aquilo estava cheio. Também te vi, estavas de volta do telemóvel, mas depois chamaram-me cá para fora e fui para outro lado. Tenho pena em não ter visto a consola, mas fica para outra noite. Hoje talvez apareça por lá. 





mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Está visto que esta zona é mesmo uma das piores do país nestas entradas frias, pois a mínima não desceu dos 4.4ºC, uma miséria, como de costume...



Estejam descansados, tive uma mínima RANHOSA de 4,9ºC... Isto é vergonhoso...


----------



## F_R (3 Fev 2012 às 13:41)

Cá em casa estão 9.3ºC

Ao meio dia apenas as Penhas Douradas de encontravam abaixo dos 0 graus


----------



## Geiras (3 Fev 2012 às 13:44)

Mínima de *-2.3ºC *registada na Qta. do Conde com Wind chill mínimo de -3ºC.
Azeitão atingiu os *-3.2ºC* de temperatura mínima!


----------



## Gilmet (3 Fev 2012 às 13:55)

Sigo com 8,4ºC, tendo a máxima até ao momento sido de *8,6ºC*.

Humidade nos 36% e vento moderado do quadrante Norte, nos 17,6 km/h de NNE (22º).

Pressão de 1028 hPa e céu muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus e Cirrus Uncinus.


----------



## F_R (3 Fev 2012 às 14:17)

Em Abrantes já esteve nos 10.1ºC

Agora 9.9ºC


----------



## DRC (3 Fev 2012 às 16:46)

A mínima foi de uns tristes *3,2ºC*. 
Na semana passada sem nenhum evento de frio especial a temperatura já tinha andado nos 3,3ºC.
Neste momento estão *9,3ºC* e apenas 37% de humidade relativa.
O vento tem estado a acalmar, vamos lá ver se esta noite desce mais.


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2012 às 17:58)

O problema da região de Almada, e costa oriental de Lisboa, quando o vento sopra constante de NE, é terem todo um imenso estuário do Tejo a 14ºC.
Ele será sem dúvida um dos grandes responsáveis pelas mínimas "elevadas" registadas.


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2012 às 18:08)

A máxima em Setúbal foi de *11,0ºC*

Agora desce bem mesmo com o maldito vento sempre constante, estão agora 8,7ºC


----------



## Lightning (3 Fev 2012 às 18:08)

AnDré disse:


> O problema da região de Almada, e costa oriental de Lisboa, quando o vento sopra constante de NE, é terem todo um imenso estuário do Tejo a 14ºC.
> Ele será sem dúvida um dos grandes responsáveis pelas mínimas "elevadas" registadas.



A minha esperança é para a madrugada de Domingo, e com o frio já acumulado à superfície e que também se vai acumular esta madrugada e durante o dia de amanhã.

Segundo o GFS o vento para a madrugada de Domingo vai estar fraco ou vai ser mesmo inexistente.

Espero uma mínima de 7ºC para esta madrugada. Nem deve descer menos do que isso.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Fev 2012 às 18:09)

Mínima de *-1ºC*.

Agora desce acentuadamente, com apenas 6,2ºC.


----------



## squidward (3 Fev 2012 às 18:38)

por aqui sigo com *8,5ºC*


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Fev 2012 às 18:40)

Por aqui a máxima atingiu os *9,0 ºC*.

Dados actuais:
- Temperatura: *6,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *43%*;
- Pressão: *1030 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,4 km/h* de E
- Wind Chill: *5 ºC*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (3 Fev 2012 às 18:44)

Amadora

RUEMA IM: 9.1ºC

Vai haver muita geada!!


----------



## squidward (3 Fev 2012 às 19:00)

neste momento vou com *7,7ºC*


----------



## F_R (3 Fev 2012 às 19:17)

Máxima em Abrantes 10.2ºC

Agora 6.8ºC


Aqui em casa estão 4.7ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2012 às 19:26)

Estou com 8,1ºC mas a quase uma hora que não sai disto ou seja assim é para esquecer uma mínima na casa dos 0ºC

o vento continua sempre presente e assim tá visto que é impossível aqui ter uma boa mínima!! acredito mais na mínima de domingo


----------



## amarusp (3 Fev 2012 às 19:35)

Boa noite,
O meu termómetro caseiro marca 4,0ºC


----------



## AnDré (3 Fev 2012 às 19:42)

Em Odivelas sigo com 5,9ºC, (-0,7ºC que ontem à mesma hora).
A máxima não foi além dos 10ºC.

O MeteoCaneças segue com 5,6ºC. A máxima lá foi de 8,6ºC!


----------



## DRC (3 Fev 2012 às 19:44)

]ToRnAdO[;317576 disse:
			
		

> Amadora
> 
> RUEMA IM: 9.1ºC
> 
> Vai haver muita geada!!



Duvido muito que haja geada com a humidade relativa abaixo dos 50%.
Neste momento aqui estão *7,6ºC *e apenas *40%* de humidade.


----------



## squidward (3 Fev 2012 às 20:08)

*6,7ºC* neste momento, já abrandou um pouco mais a descida da temperatura.


----------



## meteo (3 Fev 2012 às 20:11)

Em Oeiras a mínima foi igual à minima de uns dias atrás,ou seja normal. 
De *3,9ºC*. Por agora vai já nos 7,2 ºC..Agora vai descer 1ºC em 3 ou 4 horas. O normal.Aqui nunca se pode aproximar dos 0.


----------



## FranciscoAlex (3 Fev 2012 às 20:24)

Cheguei as 0.7ºC ás 8h da manhã e esta foi a mínima mais baixa que registei com a estação

Sigo agora com 6.3ºC e 55%HR 

Vou ver o que espera para a madrugada


----------



## JoCa (3 Fev 2012 às 21:30)

Aqui Cruz de Pau, Seixal estão 7º graus.Tal como ontem a temperatura desce mesmo muito lentamente. Provavelmente não descerá muito além dos 2º, 3º ou mesmo 4º graus de mínima. Esta entrada fria continua a não trazer nada de especial que não tivesse feito em dias anteriores a este evento. Em dias anteriores ao evento chegou mesmo a bater os 0º, 1º grau, algo que não aconteceu hoje e talvez não acontecerá amanhã.


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Fev 2012 às 21:36)

Dados actuais por aqui:

- Temperatura: *6,0 ºC*;
- Humidade: *41%*;
- Pressão: *1032 hPa*;
- Vento: *8,6 km/h* de NE/E
- Wind Chill: *3 ºC*


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2012 às 21:39)

Em Setúbal sigo com 6,2ºC, 49%Hr, 1032,5hPa e vento fraco mas constante


----------



## Lousano (3 Fev 2012 às 21:41)

Boa noite.

Hoje a temperatura mínima foi de -2,2ºC.

Neste momento 1,6ºC e promete ser a noite mais fria deste Inverno até ao momento.


----------



## c.bernardino (3 Fev 2012 às 21:46)

Loures (norte de Lisboa)

5,9ºC com 50% de humidade. e ponto de orvalho -4ºC

minima de hoje : 0,3ºC
máxima: 10,3ºC
atingi a humidade minima de 34% por volta do meio dia .

interessante


----------



## meteo (3 Fev 2012 às 21:55)

meteo disse:


> Por agora vai já nos 7,2 ºC..Agora vai descer 1ºC em 3 ou 4 horas. O normal.Aqui nunca se pode aproximar dos 0.



Passadas quase 2 horas subiu a temperatura. 
Estão 7,3 ºC de momento. 
 Até aos 6/7 ela desce sempre bem.A partir dai é que já é mais dificil.


----------



## Lousano (3 Fev 2012 às 22:19)

Neste momento já com temperaturas negativas. 

Tactual: -0,1ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (3 Fev 2012 às 22:45)

Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *5,3 ºC*;
- Humidade: *41%*;
- Pressão: *1032 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,4 km/h* de E
- Wind Chill: *3 ºC*


----------



## F_R (3 Fev 2012 às 22:47)

Boas cá em casa já entramos nos negativos

-0.1ºC por agora


Em Abrantes ainda 4.3ºC

Alvega às 21 já ia com -1.8ºC


----------



## miguel (3 Fev 2012 às 22:49)

Aqui estagnou nos 6,1ºC


----------



## squidward (3 Fev 2012 às 23:00)

está neste momento nos *4,1ºC*


----------



## cactus (3 Fev 2012 às 23:37)

pronto 5,2ºC agora .


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Fev 2012 às 23:46)

Boas!

Máxima de 9.9ºC com mínima de 4.4ºC...

De momento, 7.6ºC com vento moderado que impede maiores descidas...


----------



## Teles (3 Fev 2012 às 23:49)

Boas , por aqui estão uns gelados -3,5ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Fev 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *3,0 ºC*
Max: *9,0 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *22,0 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *-1 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *38%*
Max: *55%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1024 hPa*
Max: *1033 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 4,9 ºC
Hr: 42%
PA: 1033 hpa
Vento: 4,9 km/h de E
Wind Chill: 2 ºC


----------



## meteo (4 Fev 2012 às 00:08)

Em Oeiras estão 6,3ºC.
 Desceu 1ºC em 4 horas.


----------



## F_R (4 Fev 2012 às 00:20)

Bem isto em Abrantes tá muito fraquinho.

Ainda 3.3ºC


Já por aqui vamos nos -1.3ºC

Em Alvega às 23 horas já -3ºC


----------



## shli30396 (4 Fev 2012 às 00:28)

Neste momento já vou com *4.5ºC*. Vai bem lançada para bater o record da última noite. 
Humidade: *42%*
Pressão: *1033hPa*


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2012 às 00:29)

0.9ºc.


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (4 Fev 2012 às 00:41)

Boa noite pessoal. O meu termómetro marca 0,5º em Coruche, e sei que a estação meteorológica do Instituto Nacional de Investigação Agrária marcou na madrugada passada -11º ao nível do solo.


----------



## seqmad (4 Fev 2012 às 00:47)

Aqui no Fogueteiro 6,1º. Acabei de chegar da Quinta do Conde, onde está 1,0º, e em Coina (a 5 kms daqui) está -0,5º (termómetro do carro). Curiosa a diferença de temperaturas em poucos kms. Ainda costumo eu dizer que o Fogueteiro é mais frio que as redondezas... só se for para o lado de Almada...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2012 às 00:50)

Extremos de ontem:

3,3ºC / 9,4ºC


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2012 às 00:51)

seqmad disse:


> Aqui no Fogueteiro 6,1º. Acabei de chegar da Quinta do Conde, onde está 1,0º, e em Coina (a 5 kms daqui) está -0,5º (termómetro do carro). Curiosa a diferença de temperaturas em poucos kms. Ainda costumo eu dizer que o Fogueteiro é mais frio que as redondezas... só se for para o lado de Almada...



Confirmo, por aqui 0.6ºC neste momento!


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2012 às 00:51)

A máxima de ontem foi de *9,4ºC*.

De momento, *4,7ºC* e 24,8 km/h de NE (45º).

O wind chill encontra-se na casa dos 0ºC.

Humidade nos 40% e pressão a 1033 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2012 às 00:54)

Cerca das 23H00 esteve nos -0,7ºC... agora vento fraco de Sul e 1,2ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Fev 2012 às 00:54)

Encontro-me já com *4,4 ºC* e wind chill atingido já os *0 ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2012 às 01:08)

Em Odivelas sigo com 3,7ºC, exactamente o mesmo que Caneças.

Vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2012 às 01:18)

Aqui tenho agora 4,0ºC e wind chill de 1,3ºC o vento não dá mesmo tréguas é pena! ronda constantemente entre os 10 e os 20km/h, a pressão é alta de 1034,3hPa

Estação online 24h!!
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Fev 2012 às 01:44)

Após uma descida até aos *4,4 ºC*, como já referi, eis que o vento faz das suas e faz subir a temperatura 0,7 ºC. Actuais *5,1 ºC*.

*40%* de Humidade;
*1033* hPa;
*12,2 km/h* de E;
Wind chill de *2 ºC*.


----------



## squidward (4 Fev 2012 às 02:05)

esteve nos 2,3ºC mas já vai nos 2,6ºC....assim não vamos lá.


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2012 às 02:06)

Pessoal do fórum... Podiam era fazer apostas com as temperaturas mínimas mais altas durante eventos como este. Assim eu ganhava com uma perna às costas... 

A sério, com 6,8ºC a esta hora, é triste... É mais um "RAIOS PARTAM O VENTO...", outra vez.


----------



## shli30396 (4 Fev 2012 às 02:14)

Por aqui também, depois de ter chegado aos 4.5ºC, o vento aumentou de intensidade e estou agora com *5.0ºC*.


----------



## seqmad (4 Fev 2012 às 02:19)

Despeço-me por hoje com 4,8º. Nem vai atingir a mínima ridícula de ontem. Mais um evento que por mim morreu. Já fico contente por há bocado ter estado abaixo de 0º, como referi, e aqui tão perto...


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Fev 2012 às 02:53)

Aqui a temperatura voltou a descer novamente até aos *4,5 ºC*, ainda que com vento moderado. Wind chill sempre entre *0 ºC* a *2 ºC*.


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Fev 2012 às 03:25)

Neste momento a temperatura está em queda rápida, estando já nos *3,8 ºC* e *41%* de humidade.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (4 Fev 2012 às 08:34)

Há pouco na TSF disseram que à pouco estavam 2 ºC em Lisboa, -4ºC em Coimbra, -2ºC no Porto e 3 º C em Faro 
O meu termometro improvisado (Ajuda-Lisboa) marca 5 ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2012 às 09:18)

Bom dia!

Provavelmente ficou feita a mínima do ano por aqui, com 2.7ºC...

De momento, 3.6ºC...


----------



## geoair.pt (4 Fev 2012 às 09:40)

4.8ºC
40% HR
1037.8mb
1ºC Chill


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2012 às 09:49)

Mínima do Ano até agora e batido o recorde na minha estação montada desde dezembro de 2009

Mínima: *0,8ºC*

Wind Chill mínimo de -2ºC (05:44)

Agora estão uns gélidos 3,8ºC


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Fev 2012 às 10:42)

minima de hoje foi de 0,7ºC (perto de LOures)

ontem foi 0,3ºC

e como o Miguel, bati assim os records de frio neste inverno.

o que me espanta é a humidade ...  39%


----------



## c.bernardino (4 Fev 2012 às 10:45)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Provavelmente ficou feita a mínima do ano por aqui, com 2.7ºC...
> 
> De momento, 3.6ºC...



Phillip, 

olha que se calhar... ainda vais ter temperaturas mais baixas

se vires os modelos o frio vai regressar e depois... é uma questão de vento e de inércia térmica.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2012 às 10:45)

Bom dia!

O vento forte, que se fez sentir toda a madrugada e atingiu os *64,0 km/h*, ainda se mantém.

De momento, *4,9ºC* e 34,6 km/h de ENE (68º). Wind chill na casa dos -1ºC/0ºC.

A temperatura, porém, não desceu para além dos *2,4ºC*, mas o wind chill atingiu os *-4,9ºC*!

Humidade nos 38% e pressão a 1036 hPa.

Sem dúvida uma manhã muito agradável.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2012 às 10:45)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *0,7ºC* aqui!
Hoje, baixou mais aqui do que em Caneças, que se ficou pelos 1,1ºC.

Agora sigo com vento moderado e 4,3ºC.


----------



## DRC (4 Fev 2012 às 10:53)

Aqui a temperatura desceu aos *1,9ºC* tendo sido batidas as mínimas de 2010 (2,4ºC) e de 2011 (2,5ºC).
Neste momento ainda fresco com *4,2ºC* e 46% de humidade relativa.


----------



## HotSpot (4 Fev 2012 às 11:09)

Hoje a mínima já foi mais fresca

*-2,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2012 às 11:10)

Temperatura atual de 5,9ºC e chill de 3ºC


----------



## shli30396 (4 Fev 2012 às 11:10)

Por aqui a mínima foi até aos *2.5ºC*, sempre com bastante vento.
Neste momento sigo com *5.3ºC*.


----------



## F_R (4 Fev 2012 às 11:31)

Noite muito fraquinha por aqui

Em Abrantes não desceu dos 1.5ºC

Agora 7.7ºC


Aqui em casa não desceu dos -2.1ºC

Agora 7.5ºC


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2012 às 11:51)

Hoje a mínima foi mais baixa para uns e alta para outros, aqui o vento desta vez apareceu e impediu que ela descesse mais, mínima de -1.1ºC registada.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Fev 2012 às 12:06)

Pouco passa das 12h e ainda *5,9ºC* de temperatura. 

Humidade nos 37% e vento moderado de leste.

1036 hPa de pressão, e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2012 às 13:10)

Mínima de 2,5ºC, ainda não cheguei aos valores de 2009.

6,6ºC de momento e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Fev 2012 às 13:36)

HotSpot disse:


> Hoje a mínima já foi mais fresca
> 
> *-2,4ºC*



Mínima de uns impressionantes *-3,3ºC*! 

Foi a mínima mais baixa dos ultimos dois anos pelo menos.


----------



## meteo (4 Fev 2012 às 13:41)

Em Oeiras mínima de *3,2ºC *.


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2012 às 14:26)

mr. phillip disse:


> Bom dia!
> 
> Provavelmente ficou feita a mínima do ano por aqui, com 2.7ºC...



Até tu tiveste mínima mais baixa do que eu... Tive mínima de 3,5ºC aqui.


----------



## squidward (4 Fev 2012 às 14:48)

tive uma mínima miserável de *1,6ºC*, conseguiu ser mais alta que a anterior.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2012 às 15:07)

Lightning disse:


> Até tu tiveste mínima mais baixa do que eu... Tive mínima de 3,5ºC aqui.



Boas malta.
Eu registei 4,3ºc na noite passada, neste atingiu os 2,6 ás 7h50. Nada mal, nem esperava que descesse tanto. 
Abc.


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Fev 2012 às 15:10)

Por aqui a mínima foi até a uns agradáveis *1,7 ºC* às 07h17. O wind chill atingiu os *-2 ºC* às 04h57. 

Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *8,1 ºC*;
- Humidade: *38%*;
- Pressão: *1037 hPa*;
- Vento: *4,0 km/h* de E


----------



## seqmad (4 Fev 2012 às 15:29)

seqmad disse:


> Despeço-me por hoje com 4,8º. Nem vai atingir a mínima ridícula de ontem. Mais um evento que por mim morreu. Já fico contente por há bocado ter estado abaixo de 0º, como referi, e aqui tão perto...


 Desta vez sou obrigado a engolir as minhas próprias palavras - a minha estação memorizou uma mínima de +0,1º... e às 10.30 horas ainda estava com 4,1º, e a esta hora 7,9º - Também não me lembro de uma máxima tão baixa, admitindo que já não deve subir grande coisa... Uma volta pelas EMA do IM mostra que mínimas acima de zero só em Lisboa, Aveiro, Faro, Santarém/cidade, Sines e nos cabos (embora Sagres com -2) - e parabéns a Miranda do Douro com os seus -10! Até foi bom!


----------



## jorge1990 (4 Fev 2012 às 15:31)

Boa tarde

Dados actuais:
Temperatura: 9.7ºC
Humidade: 37%
Pressão: 1040 hPa

Nesta madrugada a temperatura minima foi quase indêntica à da madrugada de quinta para sexta, tendo a minha estação registado *3.8ºC*.


----------



## squidward (4 Fev 2012 às 15:49)

Já começo a estranhar, quase toda a gente ter tido boas mínimas e apenas eu ter tido uma mínima mais alta que a anterior.


----------



## DRC (4 Fev 2012 às 17:14)

*Registos de hoje na Póvoa de Santa Iria:*
*Mínima: 1,9ºC
Máxima: 9,8ºC*

Neste momento a temperatura já vai descendo estando *9,2ºC* e a humidade relativa depois de ter atingido o mínimo de 30% está agora nos 32%.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2012 às 17:18)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*0,8ºC*
Máxima:*11,4ºC*

Rajada máxima:*29km/h*

Wind Chill mínimo:*-2ºC*

Esta próxima noite deverá surpreender ainda nas mínimas algumas pessoas penso que vai haver locais com mínimas mais baixas que hoje devido ao vento se tornar bem mais fraco que nos últimos dois dias e a algumas inversões que pode acontecer


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Fev 2012 às 17:33)

A máxima de hoje ficou-se pelos 10.1ºC, muito parecida com a de ontem, com 9,9ºC...


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Fev 2012 às 18:39)

Por aqui a máxima não foi além dos *9,2 ºC* (*+ 0,2 ºC *que ontem).

Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *6,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *39%*;
- Pressão: *1037 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,4 km/h* de E
- Wind Chill: *5 ºC*


----------



## Lightning (4 Fev 2012 às 18:42)

miguel disse:


> Esta próxima noite deverá surpreender ainda nas mínimas algumas pessoas penso que vai haver locais com mínimas mais baixas que hoje devido ao vento se tornar bem mais fraco que nos últimos dois dias e a algumas inversões que pode acontecer



Concordo totalmente. A minha última "esperança" vai para a mínima desta madrugada. 

Sigo agora com 9,6ºC mas ainda está algum vento, que deverá acalmar ou mesmo desaparecer nas próximas horas.


----------



## lsalvador (4 Fev 2012 às 19:37)

Ainda não tinha vindo cá hoje, mas o raio do vento estragou tudo.







Olhem bem para este gráfico


----------



## meteo (4 Fev 2012 às 19:51)

lsalvador disse:


> Ainda não tinha vindo cá hoje, mas o raio do vento estragou tudo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olhei bem,e vi mínimas que aqui só se for na próxima era glacear  

Em Oeiras estão 7,7ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2012 às 19:52)

Setúbal 7,6ºc está mais frio do que ontem a mesma hora, o maldito do vento é que ainda não abrandou e até esta mais forte do que estava ontem!!

Em Tempo Real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Du_Ga (4 Fev 2012 às 19:52)

Neste momento sigo já com *5,8 ºC*.


----------



## DRC (4 Fev 2012 às 20:09)

Temperatura actual de *6,8ºC* e humidade relativa nos 54%.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2012 às 20:31)

De momento aqui mais fresco que ontem por esta hora, levo já 7,0ºC.

Vento fraco de NE, que não deverá parar nunca.


----------



## lsalvador (4 Fev 2012 às 20:37)

Tomar acabou de passar a barreira psicológica dos 0º, esta neste momento com -0.2º


----------



## jorge1990 (4 Fev 2012 às 21:56)

Boa noite

*Dados actuais*:
Temperatura: 7.4ºC
Humidade: 55%
Pressão: 1040 hPa.


----------



## Sanxito (4 Fev 2012 às 21:57)

Boas pessoal.
Cá por Santa Marta sigo um pouco fresco do que ontem à mesma hora, registo menos 0.4ºc.
Por agora os seguintes registos.

Temp: 7.7ºc
Pressão: 1038.1 hPa
HR: 60%
Vento: 2,3 Km/h (Média dos ult. 10 min.)


----------



## Teles (4 Fev 2012 às 22:17)

E por aqui temperatura actual de -2,6ºC


----------



## meteo (4 Fev 2012 às 22:47)

5,9 ºC em Oeiras! Hoje está a descer bem.


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2012 às 22:49)

Em Odivelas a temperatura anda num sobe e desce.
Ora o vento pára e desce, ora o vento sopra e sobe.

De momento 6,0ºC.


----------



## miguel (4 Fev 2012 às 22:57)

Estão 6,8ºc estagnados ate com tendência a subir que grande fiasco   tive apenas uma mínima em condições e digna de uma entrada fria


----------



## lsalvador (4 Fev 2012 às 23:07)

TEMPERATURA
Actual	-2.7  °C
Aparente	-3 °C
Diferença 1 hora	-0.7 °C
Diferença 24 horas	+0.2 °C
12.8 °C (14:10 UTC)	-5.7 °C (07:43 UTC)


----------



## hurricane (4 Fev 2012 às 23:27)

Por aqui em já estão 0,2ºC. Está a descer muito rapidamente!


----------



## Lousano (4 Fev 2012 às 23:36)

Este inicio de manhã (08h40), a caminho do trabalho, comecei com -1,5ºC na Lousã, passei em Espinheiro - Lousã com -6ºC e terminei em Miranda do Corvo com -1,0C. (11 minutos - 10 km).

Na minha estação:

Tmin: -1,7ºC

Tmax: 10,1ºC

Tactual: -0,6ºC


----------



## Geiras (4 Fev 2012 às 23:47)

Sigo já com uns incríveis -0.3ºC!!! Se continua a descer assim poderei muito bem ir aos -4ºC!!


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Fev 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *1,7 ºC*
Max: *9,2 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *23,8 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *-2 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *35%*
Max: *54%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1033 hPa*
Max: *1038 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 6,2 ºC
Hr: 52%
PA: 1037 hpa
Vento: 5,8 km/h de E
Wind Chill: 5 ºC


----------



## Lousano (5 Fev 2012 às 00:12)

Neste momento -1,5ºC e ainda vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2012 às 00:15)

Extremos de ontem:

2,5ºC / 10,2ºC


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2012 às 00:21)

Boa noite, na madrugada de ontem tive uma mínima que nem eu estava há espera de 1,7ºC, ainda me levantei ás 7h e 30 da manhã e estavam 2,0ºC.
Por agora a temperatura vai descendo gradualmente, 4,7ºC.


----------



## Teles (5 Fev 2012 às 00:49)

Por aqui a temperatura está estagnada já quase há uma hora nos - 3,2ºC


----------



## Lightning (5 Fev 2012 às 01:34)

Hoje é a vez do Litoral! 

Estou com 3,0ºC e ainda é 01:33h. Como não há vento, ela desce bem. Só que registe mínima de 1ºC já fico bastante contente.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2012 às 01:39)

Extremos do dia 4 em Odivelas:
Tmin: 0,7ºC
Tmáx: 10,0ºC

Agora sigo com 5,3ºC depois de já ter andado na casa dos 4ºC.
Continuo no sobe e desce constante.


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Fev 2012 às 02:02)

Eu neste momento sigo com 5,5 ºC. O vento é fraco e por vezes nulo. A tendência é que desça mais, vamos ver até onde!


----------



## FranciscoAlex (5 Fev 2012 às 02:06)

Boas noites

Sigo com 1.6ºC e 70%HR
Apparent Temp _ 0.8ºC
Dew Point _ -3.3ºC

Vai descendo devagar e espero chegar a temperaturas mais baixas


----------



## seqmad (5 Fev 2012 às 02:11)

Boa noite, aqui 1,5º, há 1 hora estavam 2,3º, parece uma noite promissora. Desta vez acredito que os 0,1 de ontem sejam batidos... Ontem a humidade estava nos 37% e hoje vai nos 71%. Não há vento.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2012 às 02:32)

Algures na zona de Odivelas, um pouco a norte do Sr. Roubado, o carro afirma *1,0ºC*, valor que é confirmado pela quantidade apreciável de geada, principalmente nos carros em redor. Vento fraco/nulo.

Por Mira-Sintra estão 4,7ºC e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## meteo (5 Fev 2012 às 02:55)

Lightning disse:


> Hoje é a vez do Litoral!
> 
> Estou com 3,0ºC e ainda é 01:33h. Como não há vento, ela desce bem. Só que registe mínima de 1ºC já fico bastante contente.



Tal e qual.Se chegar a 1ºC,é magnifico.Para já Oeiras regista 3,1ºC.. Aqui em Paço de Arcos deixei um sensor que comprei hoje, lá fora.
Regista 2,9 ºC   Vai talvez ser a madrugada mais fria deste Inverno.


----------



## kelinha (5 Fev 2012 às 03:00)

Em Pombal estão -2ºC. 

Há bocado passei numa zona que costuma ser sempre mais fria, o carro marcou -4ºC, mas não sei até que ponto o termómetro do carro poderá ser fidedigno...


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2012 às 03:03)

Gilmet disse:


> Algures na zona de Odivelas, um pouco a norte do Sr. Roubado, o carro afirma *1,0ºC*, valor que é confirmado pela quantidade apreciável de geada, principalmente nos carros em redor. Vento fraco/nulo.



Pois... Cá em cima nada de geada.
Não há frio nem humidade para isso.
5,3ºC aqui na Arroja.
5,1ºC em Caneças.


----------



## seqmad (5 Fev 2012 às 03:11)

Neste momento *0,9º*. Parecia ter estagnado durante um bocado mas agora continua a descer. Tenho a certeza que vou aos negativos hoje.


----------



## Geiras (5 Fev 2012 às 03:13)

Estagnou nos -1.4ºC.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2012 às 03:20)

Lightning disse:


> Hoje é a vez do Litoral!
> 
> Estou com 3,0ºC e ainda é 01:33h. Como não há vento, ela desce bem. Só que registe mínima de 1ºC já fico bastante contente.



Por aqui ainda me entusiasmei, cheguei aos 5.6ºc pelas 00h46, depois subiu em flecha e anda no sobe e desde. Sigo com 6.1ºc e humidade nos 64%. Quase 4ºc de diferença ...


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Fev 2012 às 03:47)

Sanxito disse:


> Por aqui ainda me entusiasmei, cheguei aos 5.6ºc pelas 00h46, depois subiu em flecha e anda no sobe e desde. Sigo com 6.1ºc e humidade nos 64%. Quase 4ºc de diferença ...



Pois, aqui também não está melhor...atingi os *5,3 ºC* às 02h17 e neste momento já vou com *6,0 ºC*. 

A humidade é que tem subido ligeiramente, estando já nos *60%*.


----------



## Sunnyrainy (5 Fev 2012 às 10:05)

Por aqui às 6 horas da manhã o termómetro marcava 4,5 ºC  Por agora 7,5 ºC. Já se nota a subida de temperatura


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2012 às 10:37)

Bom dia!

Em Odivelas (zona norte), a temperatura andou a noite toda nos altos e baixos.
A mínima foi de 3,3ºC.

A partir da madrugada, começou a subir, subir.
De momento já nos 9,5ºC com vento moderado a forte de norte.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2012 às 11:06)

Mais uma vez a EMA de Setúbal com uma valente inversão térmica graças ao vento se ter tornado nulo durante a madrugada foi aos -2,6ºC 

Aqui na minha estação fiquei com 1,5ºC (terraço) e 1,1ºC a 10m do solo

Agora já vou com 11,0ºC e vento fraco a moderado


----------



## DaniFR (5 Fev 2012 às 12:06)

Em Coimbra/Bencanta a minima foi de -2.5ºC.  
Hoje já havia bastante geada. 







A temperatura da estação do aerodromo não desceu abaixo dos 0ºC.


----------



## seqmad (5 Fev 2012 às 14:10)

Boa tarde, sempre cheguei abaixo de zero, para a mínima deste Inverno de *-0,4º*, menos meio grau do que ontem, graças à ausência de vento. Agora 12,5º.


----------



## squidward (5 Fev 2012 às 14:47)

aqui a mínima foram uns "altos" *1,5ºC* mesmo assim conseguiu ser mais baixa que a de ontem.


----------



## miguel (5 Fev 2012 às 14:48)

Temperatura por Setúbal agora nos 14,4ºC


----------



## criz0r (5 Fev 2012 às 14:49)

Boa tarde, hoje não consegui uma mínima como a de ontem, ainda tive esperança quando ás 00h estavam 4,0ºC mas a partir das 2h da manhã talvez por causa do vento que se começou a levantar o máximo que consegui foram uns 3,4ºC. Por agora estão 14,9ºC e o vento faz-se sentir de forma moderada.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Fev 2012 às 15:01)

A mínima hoje continuou negativa, -1,3ºC.

Agora muito vento, rajada de 49km/h e temperatura amena. Muito sol.


----------



## meteo (5 Fev 2012 às 15:08)

Boa mínima em Oeiras,de 2,0ºC  
O frio já foi varrido,e a máxima hoje já foi de 14,9 ºC. O vento é de Noroeste.


----------



## Lightning (5 Fev 2012 às 15:17)

Sanxito disse:


> Por aqui ainda me entusiasmei, cheguei aos 5.6ºc pelas 00h46, depois subiu em flecha e anda no sobe e desde. Sigo com 6.1ºc e humidade nos 64%. Quase 4ºc de diferença ...



Mínima de 1,3ºC, registada às 08:00h, em Corroios.  Quanto tiveste de mínima aí?

Vá lá, aqui chegou mais ao menos ao que eu esperava. Pena foi não ter descido mais 1ºC que fosse.


----------



## jorge1990 (5 Fev 2012 às 15:29)

Boa tarde

*Dados actuais:*
Temperatura: 13.7ºC
Humidade: 55%HR
Pressão: 1040 hPa

Nesta madrugada a temperatura minima foi ligeiramente mais baixa que a madrugada de sexta para sábado, tendo a minha estação registado *3.1ºC*.


----------



## Du_Ga (5 Fev 2012 às 15:51)

Por aqui a mínima apenas atingiu os *4,3 ºC* (*+1,3 ºC* que no dia *03 de FEV*; *+2,6 ºC* que ontem, dia *04 de FEV*).

Extremos deste evento (_Entre as 00h01 de dia 03 e as 15h00 de dia 05 de FEV_:

Temperatura:
Min: *1,7 ºC* (_04 de FEV_)
Max: *12,8 ºC* (_05 de FEV_)

Vento:
Max: *27,0 Km/h* (_05 de FEV_)

Wind Chill:
Min: *-2 ºC* (_04 de FEV_)

Precipitação: *0,0 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *6 ºC* (_05 de FEV_)
Max: *-10 ºC* (_04 de FEV_)

Humidade:
Min: *35%* (_04 de FEV_)
Max: *70%* (_05 de FEV_)

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1024 hPa* (_03 de FEV_)
Max: *1038 hPa* (_04 de FEV_)

Dados actuais:

Temp: 12,0 ºC
Hr: 62%
PA: 1036 hpa
Vento: 7,6 km/h de N


----------



## zejorge (5 Fev 2012 às 16:08)

Boa tarde

Por aqui, a noite foi bem fria  *-4,4º* às 07:52 UTC. Actualmente sigo com 12,8º e o vento sopra moderado de NW, tendo a rajada máxima sido de 45,1 kmh às 12:11 UTC.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Fev 2012 às 18:08)

Por aqui, chuva fraca.


----------



## iceworld (5 Fev 2012 às 18:15)

DaniFR disse:


> Por aqui, chuva fraca.



Chuva fraca desde as 16h00  temperatura a rondar os 8º

Na serra da Lousã deve estar a nevar


----------



## telegram (5 Fev 2012 às 18:28)

Chove na Figueira da Foz


----------



## Gilmet (5 Fev 2012 às 18:34)

Boa noite.

A madrugada de hoje foi caracterizada por vento, em geral, moderado, que impediu a descida da temperatura para além dos *4,3ºC*.

A máxima foi de *12,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 11,5ºC, estagnados, com céu encoberto e 70% de humidade.

O vento sopra a 17,6 km/h de NO (335º) e a pressão encontra-se nos 1036 hPa.


----------



## DRC (5 Fev 2012 às 21:14)

Chuvisca aqui. 
Temperatura nos *12,3ºC* e humidade relativa nos 75%.

EDIT 21H19: Chuvisco muito débil e ocasional.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2012 às 22:10)

Lightning disse:


> Mínima de 1,3ºC, registada às 08:00h, em Corroios.  Quanto tiveste de mínima aí?
> 
> Vá lá, aqui chegou mais ao menos ao que eu esperava. Pena foi não ter descido mais 1ºC que fosse.



Boas... 
Por aqui fiquei pelos 4.6ºc ás 5h45, nada de especial. Para ter mínimas baixas preciso mesmo de ter ar frio, coisa que é rara. Para o Próxima fim de semana vou reportar desde a zona da serra da estrela, terra do meu pai, pode ser que o frio me traga alguma surpresa... 
Por agora sigo com os seguintes dados:

Temp: 12.9ºc
HR: 76%
Vento:  7.2 Km/h (junto da parede)
Cumps...


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Fev 2012 às 22:17)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas...
> Por aqui fiquei pelos 4.6ºc ás 5h45, nada de especial. Para ter mínimas baixas preciso mesmo de ter ar frio, coisa que é rara. Para o Próxima fim de semana vou reportar desde a zona da serra da estrela, terra do meu pai, pode ser que o frio me traga alguma surpresa...
> Por agora sigo com os seguintes dados:
> 
> ...



Boas!

Esta noite a minha consola resolveu perder a mínima, mas quando saí de casa para o trabalho, por volta das 5h30 da manhã, estavam cerca de *6ºC no 8º andar...* *ao nível do solo, estava apenas 1ºC* com o carro coberto de uma espessa camada de gelo...


----------



## Sanxito (5 Fev 2012 às 22:28)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Esta noite a minha consola resolveu perder a mínima, mas quando saí de casa para o trabalho, por volta das 5h30 da manhã, estavam cerca de *6ºC no 8º andar...* *ao nível do solo, estava apenas 1ºC* com o carro coberto de uma espessa camada de gelo...



Estás em que zona? Eu estou também num 8º andar, no prédio da Era, de frente para a farmácia. Saí do vipool pelas 3 da manhã e realmente não estava frio, o registo que tinha, 6,5ºc era condizente com o que senti no trajecto até casa.


----------



## Du_Ga (6 Fev 2012 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *4,3 ºC*
Max: *13,1 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *27,0 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *2 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-3 ºC*
Max: *9 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *48%*
Max: *90%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1036 hPa*
Max: *1037 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 11,4 ºC
Hr: 90%
PA: 1036 hpa
Vento: 6,8 km/h de O


----------



## Du_Ga (6 Fev 2012 às 00:25)

Por aqui está neste momento a chuviscar. Temperatura actual de *11,3 ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2012 às 11:44)

Bom dia.

A noite de ontem e madrugada de hoje ficaram marcadas por céu encoberto, alguns chuviscos e vento moderado a forte, que atingiu os *59,0 km/h*, pelas 6:57, proveniente de NO (338º).

Como tal... obtive uma mínima horrenda de *11,0ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 14,3ºC, humidade nos 71% e 1036 hPa de pressão.

Vento a 9,4 km/h de N (360º).


----------



## meteo (6 Fev 2012 às 15:28)

Por aqui está um vendaval daqueles!
Temperatura muito amena. 16,7 ºC em Oeiras,e já esteve nos 17,1ºC. A minima de 11,9ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (6 Fev 2012 às 15:56)

Por aqui o vento tem soprado constantemente de forma moderada. Até ao momento a mínima foi de *10,6 ºC* e a máxima de *14,9 ºC*.

Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *14,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *65%*;
- Pressão: *1034 hPa*;
- Vento: *19,1 km/h* de O


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2012 às 16:10)

Bastante vento, também por aqui, porém, agora, a acalmar.

14,4ºC com 27,4 km/h de N (360º).

Humidade nos 64% e pressão a 1033 hPa. Céu muito nublado por Cumulus e Fractus.

A máxima foi de *15,0ºC*.


----------



## miguel (6 Fev 2012 às 17:02)

Boas

Mínima escaldante de 11,5ºC pode ainda ser batida hoje

Máxima de *17,4ºC*

Rajada máxima: *53,1km/h*

Agora estão 15,5ºC, 64%Hr, 1033,2hPa e vento moderado


----------



## Santos (6 Fev 2012 às 19:35)

Por aqui estão agora 10,4ºC
A mínima foi até agora 8,8ºC (registada às 02.30H)


----------



## Gilmet (6 Fev 2012 às 19:55)

Vento em geral forte, de Norte, por agora, com rajadas acima dos 50 km/h e a média a atingir os 35 km/h.

Temperatura estagnada nos 11,8ºC e humidade nos 74%.

Pressão a 1033 hPa.


----------



## Lousano (6 Fev 2012 às 22:05)

Boa noite.

Depois de uma madrugada/manhã de nevoeiro e frio, o restante dia foi primavil.

Tmax: 15,2ºC

Tmin: 3,2ºC

Tactual: 10,3ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (7 Fev 2012 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,6 ºC*
Max: *14,9 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *32,8 Km/h*

Precipitação: *1,1 mm*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *7 ºC*
Max: *11 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *58%*
Max: *96%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1032 hPa*
Max: *1036 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 10,7 ºC
Hr: 85%
PA: 1032 hpa
Vento: 9,1 km/h de O.


----------



## Lousano (7 Fev 2012 às 10:13)

Bom dia.

O dia segue com nevoeiro que se instalou a meio da madrugada.

Tmin: 2,8ºC

Tactual: 4,9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (7 Fev 2012 às 11:13)

Extremos de dia 1 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *5,3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,9ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *9,7ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 2 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *4,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *11,1ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *8,8ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 3 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *3,1ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *9,4ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *5,9ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 4 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *2,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *10,4ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *5,6ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 5 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *4,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *12,5ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *9,1ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 6 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *11,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,0ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *12,5ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*




Hoje, temperatura mínima de *10,7ºC* durante a madrugada, ventosa, com um valor máximo de *61,1 km/h*, pelas 5:07.

De momento sigo com 13,3ºC e 34,6 km/h de N (360º), humidade nos 61%, e pressão a 1030 hPa.

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Cumulus e Fractus.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2012 às 13:39)

Boas

Mínima de 10,7ºC

Agora estão 15,5ºC, 63%Hr, 1027,7hPa e vento fraco a moderado a rajada máxima até agora foi de 46,7km/h


----------



## F_R (7 Fev 2012 às 14:14)

Boas

Em Abrantes

Mínima 6.8ºC

Agora 16.2ºC


----------



## DRC (7 Fev 2012 às 18:17)

Temperatura actual de *11,9ºC* e humidade relativa nos 70%.


----------



## meteo (7 Fev 2012 às 18:41)

Por aqui um dia muito ventoso. E temperaturas amenas. 

Gostava mesmo era de um dia dizer que cairam 20 ou 30 mm.Nunca mais.


----------



## miguel (7 Fev 2012 às 18:55)

Máxima em Setúbal de 16,0ºC

Agora estão 12,3ºC, 71%Hr, 1026,1hPa e vento fraco a rajada máxima foi de 51km/h


----------



## Du_Ga (8 Fev 2012 às 00:25)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,0 ºC*
Max: *14,6 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *35,8 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *6 ºC*
Max: *9 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *57%*
Max: *86%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1026 hPa*
Max: *1032 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 10,7 ºC
Hr: 83%
PA: 1027 hpa
Vento: 12,2 km/h de NO


----------



## F_R (8 Fev 2012 às 09:18)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 4.5ºC

Agora 7.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2012 às 12:36)

Bom dia.

Durante a noite o vento rodou para o quadrante Este, o que possibilitou uma descida razoável da temperatura.

Mínima de *6,9ºC*.

De momento, o vento volta a soprar de Norte, fraco a moderado, e estão 11,2ºC.

Humidade nos 37% e pressão a 1026 hPa, com céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2012 às 12:48)

Boas

Aqui por Setúbal a mínima foi de 5,4ºC

Agora bastante sol e temperatura de 12,5ºC


----------



## F_R (8 Fev 2012 às 14:30)

Hoje já está mais fresco

Agora 12.4ºC

Máxima 13.9ºC


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2012 às 16:48)

Temperatura máxima de *12,2ºC*.

De momento, 10,9ºC e 44% de humidade, com 16,2 km/h de NNO (338º).

Pressão nos 1024 hPa e céu novamente limpo, depois de ter estado pouco nublado por Fractus.


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2012 às 20:11)

Máxima de *14,3ºC* e mínima de *5,4ºC*

Rajada máxima *35km/h*

Agora estão 8,9ºC, 47%Hr, 1027,6hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (8 Fev 2012 às 21:54)

O vento, que por vezes sopra fraco, entre intervalos de nulidade, faz oscilar a temperatura a seu bel-prazer.

De momento, *7,4ºC* e 0,0 km/h.

Humidade nos 48% e pressão a 1028 hPa.


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2012 às 22:13)

Estão 8,3ºc e não sai disto


----------



## miguel (8 Fev 2012 às 23:40)

Temperatura atual 6,2ºC com humidade de 50% e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2012 às 01:22)

Sigo com 6,3ºC, embora já tenha atingido os *5,8ºC*.

24,1 km/h de ENE (68º) e wind chill na casa dos 2ºC.

45% de humidade e 1029 hPa de pressão.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2012 às 01:47)

Em Odivelas sigo com 4,7ºC.

Numa altura que o vento sopra em geral fraco.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2012 às 02:05)

Estão 5,3ºC

Estação online

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Du_Ga (9 Fev 2012 às 04:52)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *6,8 ºC*
Max: *11,8 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *20,9 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *6 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *8 ºC*
Max: *-4 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *42%*
Max: *84%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1024 hPa*
Max: *1028 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 4,6 ºC
Hr: 49%
PA: 1028 hpa
Vento: 6,8 km/h de E.
Wind Chill: 2 ºC


----------



## geoair.pt (9 Fev 2012 às 07:38)

Neste momento atingi novamente a mínima mais baixa que já tive este ano:
1.1ºC 
77% HR
1029.8 mb
1º Chill
Vento fraco ou nulo (=< 5 km/h)


----------



## F_R (9 Fev 2012 às 09:13)

Bom dia

Em Abrantes 

Mínima 0.6ºC
Agora 2.9ºC

Em Casa a mínima foi negativa


----------



## Thomar (9 Fev 2012 às 09:45)

Nas estações do IM no centro do país, destaque para as temperaturas ás 8h UTC:
– Alvega -5,5ºC
– Penhas Douradas -5,2ºC
– Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo -3,7ºC
– Guarda -3,6ºC
– Sabugal -3,3ºC
– Tomar* -3,3ºC

* a estação amadora do lsalvador marcou -4,1ºC.


----------



## HotSpot (9 Fev 2012 às 10:37)

Pela Moita mínima de *-1,1ºC*


----------



## Santos (9 Fev 2012 às 10:38)

Bom dia,

Por aqui está muito vento mesmo.
A mínima da noite/madrugada foi atingida logo às 00.05H e foi de 0,3ºC

Neste momento seguimos com 6,6ºC e muito vento


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2012 às 11:41)

A manhã segue fresca, com *8,1ºC* e 43% de humidade. 

Vento moderado de ENE (68º), nos 19,8 km/h actualmente. Céu limpo.


----------



## AnDré (9 Fev 2012 às 12:34)

Em Odivelas a mínima foi de 3,4ºC.

Agora sigo com sol, vento fraco e 8ºC.

-------------------------



> *Lisboa aciona plano de contingência para o frio*
> 
> 
> A Câmara de Lisboa decidiu ativar o plano de contingência para o frio, para proteger os sem-abrigo da cidade da descida de temperaturas prevista pelo Instituto de Meteorologia (IM).
> ...


DN.pt


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2012 às 12:47)

Boas

Em Setúbal a mínima foi de *2,3ºC*

Agora estão 10,1ºC, 38%Hr, 1030,0hPa e vento fraco de NE


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2012 às 13:49)

Depois de uma mínima de *4,6ºC*, sigo com *9,3ºC*, máxima do dia até ao momento.

Vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Este, e humidade nos 39%.

1028 hPa de pressão.


----------



## squidward (9 Fev 2012 às 14:00)

Mínima de *2.3ºC*


----------



## F_R (9 Fev 2012 às 14:01)

Em Abrantes agora 10.4ºC

Ainda não passou dos 10.6ºC

Em casa a mínima foi de -2.8ºC


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2012 às 17:48)

Mínima surpreendente de *-1.6ºC*, não estava à espera de uma mínima tão baixa para esta madrugada...

A máxima foi de *11.4ºC*.

Rajada máxima de *25km/h*.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2012 às 17:58)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*2,3ºC*
Máxima:*12,0ºC*

Rajada máxima:*29km/h*

Por agora vou com 10,4ºC, 39%Hr, 1029,1hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2012 às 18:13)

Temperatura máxima de *11,0ºC*.

De momento, desce rapidamente, seguindo eu com *8,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 43% e vento fraco, em geral, de N (360º).

Pressão a 1028 hPa e céu a manter-se limpo.


----------



## PDias (9 Fev 2012 às 18:34)

Boa tarde,

por aqui também vai descendo rápido, estão 6,8ºC e 50%hum/rel. com vento fraco de N.

Caso queiram consultar existe agora uma estação do S.N.P.C. online a 1,5 km de minha casa. Aqui fica o link http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IALENQUE2


----------



## Lousano (9 Fev 2012 às 18:37)

Boa tarde.

Dia de sol quentinho e vento frio.

Tmax: 11,9ºC

Tmin: -1,2ºC

Tactual: 9,1ºC


----------



## Santos (9 Fev 2012 às 18:57)

PDias disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> por aqui também vai descendo rápido, estão 6,8ºC e 50%hum/rel. com vento fraco de N.
> 
> Caso queiram consultar existe agora uma estação do S.N.P.C. online a 1,5 km de minha casa. Aqui fica o link http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IALENQUE2



Obrigado Dias !
Muito bom, a Merceana é onde levo os meus cães à veterinária !!!
Aqui hoje desce bem já estamos com 3,8ºC


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2012 às 19:19)

A temperatura continua a caír de forma bastante agradável. 

Actuais *7,2ºC*, com vento a oscilar entre fraco e nulo.

Humidade nos 50% e pressão a 1029 hPa.


----------



## F_R (9 Fev 2012 às 20:59)

Em Abrantes 6.6ºC

Aqui em casa já vamos nos 2.3ºC


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2012 às 21:05)

Forte inversão térmica por aqui!! junto ao solo estão 4,9ºc e no terraço estão 7,1ºC


----------



## Geiras (9 Fev 2012 às 21:24)

2.1ºC por aqui!


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2012 às 21:44)

Acabou aqui a inversão em apenas meia hora bastou aparecer algum vento  7,7ºc agora


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2012 às 22:16)

Boa noite.

As noites continuam fresquinhas,ás 22:00 a temperatura nas Praias do sado era de 5ºC.vamos ver ás 00:00h qual será.A previsão do IM para setúbal é de -2ºC,a ver vamos.


----------



## miguel (9 Fev 2012 às 22:21)

meko60 disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> As noites continuam fresquinhas,ás 22:00 a temperatura nas Praias do sado era de 5ºC.vamos ver ás 00:00h qual será.A previsão do IM para setúbal é de -2ºC,a ver vamos.



Sim só nos arredores porque esses -2ºC na cidade de Setúbal é quase impossível para as condições que temos a EMA por exemplo do IM está fora da zona urbana da cidade e alem disso está num vale muito propicio a inversões térmicas brutais 

Aqui estão 7,2ºC sem inversão já


----------



## meko60 (9 Fev 2012 às 22:36)

miguel disse:


> Sim só nos arredores porque esses -2ºC na cidade de Setúbal é quase impossível para as condições que temos a EMA por exemplo do IM está fora da zona urbana da cidade e alem disso está num vale muito propicio a inversões térmicas brutais
> 
> Aqui estão 7,2ºC sem inversão já



Sim tem razão Miguel. As temperaturas aqui nas Praias têm sido mais baixas que as registadas por si.


----------



## fhff (9 Fev 2012 às 22:36)

PDias disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> por aqui também vai descendo rápido, estão 6,8ºC e 50%hum/rel. com vento fraco de N.
> 
> Caso queiram consultar existe agora uma estação do S.N.P.C.online a 1,5 km de minha casa. Aqui fica o link http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IALENQUE2



Caro PDias,

E eu a pensar que essa estação, que tenho acompanhado nos últimos tempos, era a sua!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Fev 2012 às 22:44)

Mínima de 4,3 ºC.

De momento com céu limpo, vento fraco de ONO e 7,7 ºC.

Pressão nos 1029,4 hPa, óptima para acentuar ainda mais as possíveis inversões térmicas.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Fev 2012 às 22:53)

*5,6ºC* actuais e 8,6 km/h de N (360º).

Humidade nos 60% e wind chill na casa dos 3ºC.


----------



## Lousano (9 Fev 2012 às 23:00)

Por agora 1,8ºC .


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2012 às 00:30)

*4,9ºC* e 6,5 km/h de NE (45º). 

62% de humidade. Assim me despeço, por esta noite.


----------



## seqmad (10 Fev 2012 às 02:44)

agora 1,4 graus, às 00h estavam 3,4 e às 01h 2,6. chegará abaixo de 0?


----------



## Du_Ga (10 Fev 2012 às 02:48)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *4,3 ºC*
Max: *9,6 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *22,3 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *0 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-5 ºC*
Max: *0 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *44%*
Max: *63%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1028 hPa*
Max: *1030 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 6,0 ºC
Hr: 64%
PA: 1028 hpa
Vento: 1,4 km/h de NO


----------



## JoCa (10 Fev 2012 às 07:11)

Bom dia! Neste momento bastante geada e gelo nos carros. Marca 0.5ºC.


----------



## F_R (10 Fev 2012 às 09:11)

Bom dia 

Esta foi a noite mais fria do ano

Em Abrantes
Mínima -2.5ºC
Agora 0.1ºC

Em casa 
Mínima -5.1ºC
Quando saí de casa estavam -3.1ºC

Em Alvega
Às 7 horas -7ºC
Às 8 horas -7.2ºC


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2012 às 09:33)

F_R disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Esta foi a noite mais fria do ano
> 
> ...



Temperaturas em algumas estações do IM ás 8h UTC:

Alvega: -7,2ºC 
Coruche: -5,1ºC
Alcobaça: -4,4ºC
Tomar: -3,8ºC
Almada:- 3,5ºC
Leiria: -3,1ºC
Setúbal: -1,1ºC

Temperaturas minimas ontem:
Alvega: -5,9ºC
Tomar: -3,8ºC
Alcobaça: -3,5ºC
Coruche: -3,3ºC
Almada: -1,9ºC
Leiria: -0,7ºC
Setúbal: +0,4ºC


----------



## Thomar (10 Fev 2012 às 09:34)

A estação meteotomar marcou hoje de mínima -5.4 °C (06:19 UTC)


----------



## seqmad (10 Fev 2012 às 11:30)

Bom dia. Às 8 horas tinha *0,0º*. Não sei se chegou a descer mais que isso, mas não bateu a mínima da semana passada de -0,4. Bela noite de inversão térmica.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2012 às 12:50)

Aqui  por Setúbal registei perto do solo 2,7ºC e no terraço 3,7ºC acabou por haver alguma inversão térmica

Agora estão 13,2ºC, 36%Hr, 1025,5hPa e vento fraco


----------



## squidward (10 Fev 2012 às 14:39)

mínima do ano até agora  *0.6ºC* ainda não foi desta que chegou aos negativos.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2012 às 15:39)

Muito vento durante a madrugada... mínima de *4,1ºC*. 

De momento, 12,7ºC e 42% de humidade. O vento sopra moderado de NO (315º), nos 17,6 km/h.

Pressão a 1023 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2012 às 16:03)

A mínima hoje por aqui foi a mesma que ontem, *-1.6ºC*.


----------



## Geiras (10 Fev 2012 às 16:18)

Geada na Qta. do Conde com MeteoPT escrito, -2.1ºC nesse momento.


----------



## DRC (10 Fev 2012 às 16:52)

Aqui na Póvoa de Santa Iria registei uma mínima de *2,2ºC* com geada nos carros, houve algum nevoeiro mas que se dissipou muito rapidamente.


----------



## F_R (10 Fev 2012 às 17:27)

Em Abrantes

Máxima 17.4ºC

Agora 14.2ºC


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2012 às 17:45)

Em Setúbal máxima de 16,2ºC

Agora estão 13,7ºC, 44%Hr, 1022,4hPa e vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (10 Fev 2012 às 18:42)

Mínima de -1,0ºC.

Muito gelo e geada nos carros e relva.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2012 às 18:49)

Temperatura máxima de *13,7ºC*.

Por agora, 9,9ºC e vento fraco a moderado de Norte.

Humidade nos 66% e pressão a 1023 hPa. Céu limpo.


----------



## shli30396 (10 Fev 2012 às 19:21)

Boa noite.
Por aqui, a mínima desta noite ficou-se pelos *5.2ºC*, muito por culpa do vento que se fez sentir. 
A temperatura máxima foi até aos *15.1ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com *9.1ºC* e *77%* de humidade.


----------



## criz0r (10 Fev 2012 às 20:59)

Boa noite, hoje tive uma mínima razoável de *2,8ºC* não esperava que descesse tanto. Por agora estão 9,9ºC e Vento moderado de N.


----------



## Gilmet (10 Fev 2012 às 22:55)

Muito calor por aqui, 8,4ºC e 12,2 km/h de NNO (338º). 

Humidade nos 75% e pressão a 1022 hPa.

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado.


----------



## miguel (10 Fev 2012 às 23:14)

Aqui estão neste momento 9,4ºC vai ser uma noite menos fria mas a antever duas próximas noites que se poderá bater registos deste ano


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2012 às 01:22)

Desce muito lentamente 7,9ºC agora com humidade alta 87%Hr


----------



## Du_Ga (11 Fev 2012 às 02:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *4,5 ºC*
Max: *13,3 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *23,0 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *2 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-3 ºC*
Max: * 6 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *38%*
Max: *88%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1022 hPa*
Max: *1028 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 6,6 ºC
Hr: 91%
PA: 1021 hpa
Vento: 9,4 km/h de O
Wind Chill: 4 ºC


----------



## geoair.pt (11 Fev 2012 às 07:54)

Neste momento registo a mínimia mais baixa que tenho registo:
*0.5ºC* 
87% HR
1022.1 mb
Vento < 5km/h

Em menos de 30min (8h25m)a temperatura já subiu para os 1.2ºC


----------



## JoCa (11 Fev 2012 às 08:40)

Bom dia! Muita geada e gelo nos carros. Marcava -1,0ºC na Cruz de Pau e na Quinta do Conde -3,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2012 às 09:32)

Bom dia!

Uma miraculosa e divina paragem do vento entre as 6:15 e as 7:55 permitiu que a temperatura descesse para valores mais _próprios_. 

Temperatura mínima de *2,4ºC* (igualada a mínima anual).

De momento, sigo com 8,2ºC, em subida rápida, apesar do vento moderado do quadrante Este.

Humidade nos 62% e pressão a 1022 hPa.


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2012 às 10:43)

Boas

Aqui a mínima ficou nos 5,4ºC ainda a espero bater ates das 00h

Agora estão 8,0ºC, 58%Hr, 1023,4hPa e vento fraco

As próximas duas noites essas sim serão de verdadeiro frio e bater recordes em varias estações desde o inicio destes eventos frios isto se o vento permitir!


----------



## squidward (11 Fev 2012 às 13:29)

mínima de *1.6ºC*


----------



## AndréFrade (11 Fev 2012 às 13:34)

Mínima de *0,0ºC* 

Agora muito sol e temperatura amena. As próximas noites serão muito frias.


----------



## Geiras (11 Fev 2012 às 15:17)

Mínima de *-1.3ºC*.


----------



## Gilmet (11 Fev 2012 às 19:40)

Depois de uma máxima de *14,0ºC*, sigo com 8,5ºC e vento fraco a moderado de N (360º), impedindo uma queda mais acentuada da temperatura.

Humidade nos 53% e pressão a 1021 hPa, com céu limpo.


----------



## Teles (11 Fev 2012 às 19:44)

Boas, por aqui céu limpo vento nulo e temperatura actual de 5,1ºC


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2012 às 22:28)

Grande fiasco até agora estão ainda 8,5ºC muito acima do esperado para esta hora  o vento não está ajudar como sempre


----------



## miguel (11 Fev 2012 às 23:37)

E de repente o vento rodou para NE e já estão 6,4ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (12 Fev 2012 às 00:12)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *4,9 ºC*
Max: *12,4 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *22,3 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *2 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-6 ºC*
Max: * 6 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *38%*
Max: *94%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1020 hPa*
Max: *1022 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 6,7 ºC
Hr: 38%
PA: 1022 hpa
Vento: 6,5 km/h de NE/E
Wind Chill: 5 ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2012 às 00:14)

Extremos de ontem:

Min: *0,0ºC*
Max: *13,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2012 às 00:20)

Temperatura atual 5,7ºC vamos ver até onde desce! 

Estação online 24h!
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA10


----------



## shli30396 (12 Fev 2012 às 00:41)

Hoje está mais frio que ontem por esta hora. *6.6ºC* de momento, mas também ainda tem muito tempo para descer. Logo veremos.


----------



## Du_Ga (12 Fev 2012 às 01:16)

Neste momento sigo já com *5,8 ºC*, *36%* de Hr e *6,5 km/h* de NE/E. Wind chill de *4 ºC* e pressão nos *1023 hPa*.


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2012 às 10:17)

Parece que o Miguel apenas desceu aos 1.3ºC. 

Já por aqui a mínima anual foi batida hoje, com uma temperatura mínima a atingir os -2.6ºC


----------



## shli30396 (12 Fev 2012 às 10:30)

Por aqui fiquei-me pela mínima de *4.3ºC*. Mais uma vez noite bastante ventosa.


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2012 às 10:37)

Bom dia!

Noite de muito vento em Odivelas.
Mas ainda assim a temperatura lá conseguiu descer aos 2,5ºC de mínima.

Ontem a mínima foi de 3,8ºC.
Na sexta-feira de 3,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2012 às 11:21)

Bom dia!

Madrugada ventosa, por cá, tendo a mínima não descido abaixo dos *4,3ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 6,7ºC e 43,2 km/h de E (90º). Wind chill de *1,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 30% e pressão a 1025 hPa, com céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2012 às 11:24)

Geiras disse:


> Parece que o Miguel apenas desceu aos 1.3ºC.
> 
> Já por aqui a mínima anual foi batida hoje, com uma temperatura mínima a atingir os -2.6ºC



Foi 1,2ºC a mínima aqui, foi dentro do que esperava!! a próxima noite poderá ser batida a mínima na minha estação mas isso depende do vento


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2012 às 11:30)

Mínima de 4,4 ºC em Moscavide.

A acalmia tardia do vento retardou o arrefecimento, embora ainda deste modo se tenha atingido a mínima esperada.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2012 às 11:32)

Destaque para a baixíssima humidade relativa.

Ainda com 8,5 ºC, a humidade relativa é de 37 %, o que totaliza um ponto de orvalho que se mantém nos -5,3 ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (12 Fev 2012 às 12:01)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a mínima atingiu os *3,0 ºC* às _*07h39*_.


Dados actuais:

Temp: 6,5 ºC
Hr: 33%
PA: 1026 hpa
Vento: 5,1 km/h de E
Wind Chill: 5 ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2012 às 12:58)

Estão 10,0ºc e apenas 24% de humidade o vento sopra fraco


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2012 às 13:03)

Sigo com *8,9ºC* e apenas *30%* de humidade.

20,5 km/h de NE (45º) e 1025 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2012 às 13:22)

Neste momento, 10.6ºC, 37%HR, vento moderado de NE a 35km/h.


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2012 às 14:37)

Já com a humidade nos 27% e temp. nos 12ºC!


----------



## PedroAfonso (12 Fev 2012 às 14:41)

Boa tarde.

Enquanto que a mínima não passou dos 4.4ºC, já neste momento a máxima não está a ir além dos 8.7. Continua um vento moderado de NNE na região. A sensação de frio é forte.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2012 às 14:41)

O destaque vai mesmo para a baixa humidade de apenas 20% 

Temperatura atual 11,3ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Fev 2012 às 15:45)

Vento fraco a moderado de Norte.

Humidade relativa nos 26 %.

Um dia realmente seco e de céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2012 às 15:47)

Humidade 24% e a temperatura provavelmente no pico máximo do dia 12,0ºC o vento sopra fraco de E / NE


----------



## Du_Ga (12 Fev 2012 às 16:09)

Por aqui a máxima regista-se até à data, neste momento, com *9,7 ºC*.


Dados actuais:

Temperatura: 9,7 ºC
Humidade: 28%
Pressão: 1024 hpa
Vento: 5,4 km/h de NE/E
Wind chill: 8 ºC

Por aqui a humidade atingiu apenas os 28% (humidade actual).


----------



## AndréFrade (12 Fev 2012 às 16:58)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *-2,9ºC*. 

Esta madrugada certamente vou bater os -3,3ºC anuais.


----------



## Geiras (12 Fev 2012 às 17:05)

AndréFrade disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Mínima de *-2,9ºC*.
> 
> Esta madrugada certamente vou bater os -3,3ºC anuais.



Tudo depende do vento...


----------



## fsl (12 Fev 2012 às 17:19)

Em Oeiras , hoje é de salientar a baixa Humidade Relativa: agora 24%, tendo a minima  sido 20% e a max 35%.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Fev 2012 às 19:49)

Máxima de *11,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com *6,7ºC* e vento, alternando entre fraco e nulo.

Humidade nos 30% e pressão a 1025 hPa.

Ponto de orvalho prestes a atingir os -10ºC.


----------



## Lousano (12 Fev 2012 às 22:50)

Boa noite.

A noite segue fresca e com vento fraco.

Tmax: 11,2ºC

Tmin: -1,1ºC

Tactual: 1,0ºC


----------



## miguel (12 Fev 2012 às 22:52)

Aqui máxima de 12,4ºC

Agora estão 5,9ºC e a subir


----------



## Lousano (12 Fev 2012 às 23:11)

5,3ºC em Alvega às 22H00.

Valor estranho para esta estação.


----------



## Du_Ga (13 Fev 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *3,0 ºC*
Max: *10,0 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *25,6 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *0 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-6 ºC*
Max: *-12 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *27%*
Max: *38%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1022 hPa*
Max: *1027 hPa*

O dia de ontem destaca-se sobretudo por valores baixos e uma variação muito reduzida na humidade - variação de *11%* (_27%-38%_)

Dados actuais:

Temp: 6,1 ºC
Hr: 30%
PA: 1027 hpa
Vento: 7,9 km/h de E
Wind Chill: 4 ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2012 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

3,9ºC / 10,6ºC


----------



## ct5iul (13 Fev 2012 às 01:27)

Boa noite

Informo que a estaçao Texas da Ajuda Monsanto encontra-se em testes online ate ao final do mes de fevereiro estanto previsto o seu funcionamento a 100% no final do mes de Março

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IAJUDALI2


----------



## geoair.pt (13 Fev 2012 às 07:57)




----------



## Gilmet (13 Fev 2012 às 08:21)

Bom dia!

Depois de uma mínima de *3,6ºC*, sigo com 3,7ºC e vento moderado a forte do quadrante Este! 

31,7 km/h de ENE (68º) actuais, e 30% de humidade.

Wind chill, constante, nos *-1ºC*.

Pressão nos 1028 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## PedroAfonso (13 Fev 2012 às 09:45)

Bom dia. Mínima de 4.5 graus. Está visto que este ano não dá para baixar mais. Pena. 

Neste momento estão 5.4 graus e vento moderado de Este com algumas rajadas mais fortes. Há séculos que não via o rio tão agitado.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Fev 2012 às 10:25)

Mínima de 3,8ºC por aqui, nada como um ano seco para as mínimas andarem sempre em valores engraçados.

De momento 5,2ºC e vento de leste.


----------



## HotSpot (13 Fev 2012 às 10:35)

Mínimas dos últimos dias:


dia 09 > -1.1
dia 10 > -1.4
dia 11 > -0.3
dia 12 > -2.0
dia 13 > -1.8

Manhãs frescas


----------



## PDias (13 Fev 2012 às 10:43)

Bom dia,

hoje quando saí de casa por volta das 06.45H estavam 0,1ºC com 23% hum./rel. e nessa altura o vento era nulo.

E já agora alguém sabe o que aconteceu à EMA de Dois Portos (Torres Vedras), é que de há uns dias para cá não existem dados, e agora nem sequer aparece no mapa de EMA's do I.M.


----------



## miguel (13 Fev 2012 às 12:19)

Boas

Mínima um pouco dececionante  por aqui 1,9ºC esperava chegar finalmente aos 0ºC e bater o registo da minha estação que é 0,8ºC, não foi hoje já não será este Inverno

Agora estão 9,9ºC, 27%Hr, 1029,8hPa e vento fraco de NE


----------



## squidward (13 Fev 2012 às 13:21)

mínima de *0.7ºC*, ainda não foi desta que os negativos apareceram


----------



## AnDré (13 Fev 2012 às 13:54)

Mínima de 2,2ºC onde moro.
Mínima de 2,3ºC no MeteoCaneças.

Na cidade, por se encontrar a uma quota inferior, a mínima foi, como tem sido nas últimas semanas, mais baixa. 


UTCI de hoje às 6h:


----------



## Geiras (13 Fev 2012 às 14:20)

Mas que surpresa! Mínima de *-3.5ºC*!! 
Apesar da humidade baixa, toda a água que se encontrava na rua estava em estado sólido, Havia poças de gelo nas estradas 

Neste momento, 12.2ºC.


----------



## miguel (14 Fev 2012 às 20:22)

Isto anda morto como nunca vi!!!

Aqui mínima de 7,3ºC muito elevada para o previsto

A máxima foi de 15,9ºC

Agora estão 11,2ºC, 75%Hr, 1024,0hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (14 Fev 2012 às 21:10)

Mínima mais uma vez a ir aos negativos... -1.1ºC registados.
Máxima de 15.6ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2012 às 08:56)

Mínima por esta parte da Setúbal de 5,4ºC

Agora 7,1ºC, 61%Hr e vento fraco


----------



## F_R (15 Fev 2012 às 09:46)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 5.4ºC

Agora 9.9ºC


----------



## MSantos (15 Fev 2012 às 13:49)

Boa tarde!

Já não fazia seguimento em Portugal há bastante tempo, mas aqui fica inicio de tarde com muito sol na grande Lisboa, por agora 15.7ºC, na semana passada tinha valores destes mas com um menos (-) atrás em Bialystok (Polónia)


----------



## Geiras (15 Fev 2012 às 17:54)

Mínima de 2.0ºC.


----------



## ct5iul (15 Fev 2012 às 20:13)

Boa Tarde
Lisboa Ajuda Monsanto

Temp actual 10.8ºC 20:0
Pressão: 1025.8Hpa 20:00
Intensidade do Vento: 13.8km/h 20:00
Escala de Beaufort : 2
Direcção do Vento:N
Temperatura do vento: 7.4ºC 20:00
Humidade Relativa: 61% 20:00
Chuva Precipitação da Ultima Hora: 0.0 mm 
Chuva Precipitação desde as 00h: 00mm 
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 0 Nulo 20:00
Altitude: 110Metros


----------



## Lousano (15 Fev 2012 às 22:00)

Boa noite.

O dia foi mais agradável que os anteriores, mas mesmo assim com uma média diária inferior à média de fevereiro de 2010 e 2011.

Tmax: 15,0ºC

Tmin: 2,8ºC

Tactual: 6,2ºC


----------



## miguel (15 Fev 2012 às 22:06)

Extremos em Setubal hoje:

Mínima:*5,4ºC*

Máxima:*14,8ºC*

Rajada máxima:*31km/h*

Agora:
10,2ºC
61%Hr
1027,4hPa
vento médios últimos 10 minutos 4,5km/h e 5,0km/h últimos 2 minutos


----------



## Gilmet (15 Fev 2012 às 23:34)

Extremos de dia 7 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *10,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,7ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *11,8ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 8 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *6,1ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *12,2ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *9,3ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 9 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *4,6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *11,0ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *7,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 10 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *4,1ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,7ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *8,5ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 11 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *2,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,0ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *8,7ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 12 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *4,3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *11,5ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *7,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 13 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *3,6ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *12,5ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 14 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *6,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *13,1ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *9,7ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 15 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *8,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*



De momento, 9,1ºC estagnados, com vento de NE (45º), nos 13,0 km/h.

Humidade nos 49% e pressão a 1025 hPa.


----------



## F_R (16 Fev 2012 às 09:09)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 1.8ºC
Agora 5.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Fev 2012 às 11:14)

Mínima de 4,6 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2012 às 12:58)

Boas

Mínima em Setúbal de 6,4ºC

Agora estão 15,0ºC, 41%Hr, 1024,4hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2012 às 13:36)

Boa tarde.

Depois de mais uma noite gelada a tarde segue bem quentinha.

Tmin: -1,4ºC

Tactual: 15,5ºC


----------



## Geiras (16 Fev 2012 às 18:06)

Extremos de hoje:

Máxima: *16.8ºC*
Mínima: *-0.4ºC*
Rajada máxima: *24km/h*


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2012 às 18:13)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*6,4ºC*
Máxima:*17,3ºC*

Rajada máxima:*26km/h*

Agora:
15,4ºC
39%Hr
1022,0hPa
vento nulo


----------



## Lousano (16 Fev 2012 às 19:10)

Temperatura máxima de 17,3ºC, a mais elevada desde 25NOV11.

Tactual: 12,3ºC


----------



## miguel (16 Fev 2012 às 23:15)

Por aqui estão agora 9,9ºC, 60%Hr, 1023,3hPa e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2012 às 12:31)

Boas

Mínima de 5,3ºC

Agora 15,1ºC, 43%Hr, 1022,7hPa e vento fraco

Estão a se desenvolver tímidas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a este


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2012 às 13:09)

Mais um dia com tarde amena estão 16,0ºC, 37%Hr com vento fraco 

Algumas nuvens a virem de este


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Fev 2012 às 13:34)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de 5,1ºC. Está uma tarde _quente_ e nuvens de desenvolvimento a Este.


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2012 às 13:47)

Nuvens cada vez maiores a este, estão 17,3ºC com vento fraco


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Fev 2012 às 14:11)

miguel disse:


> Nuvens cada vez maiores a este, estão 17,3ºC com vento fraco



Sim. Céu encoberto e escuro a Este. Tempo ameno com sol bem quente.

PS: 14:50 -Não há sol


----------



## squidward (17 Fev 2012 às 15:37)

Já tinha saudades destas tardes "convectivas" ainda que hoje não seja nada de especial, apenas uns pobres cúmulos...mas já dá para lavar a vista


----------



## Lightning (17 Fev 2012 às 15:58)

squidward disse:


> Já tinha saudades destas tardes "convectivas" ainda que hoje não seja nada de especial, apenas uns pobres cúmulos...mas já dá para lavar a vista



Concordo totalmente.  Que saudades que eu já tinha de ver nebulosidade a crescer do Interior para o Litoral.

Isto está tão mau que mesmo só com nuvens já se faz a festa.


----------



## miguel (17 Fev 2012 às 17:08)

Tarde quente máxima de 18,6ºC a mínima foi de 5,3ºC

Céu nublado muitas vezes a desaparecer o sol

Agora estão 16,4ºC, 37%Hr, 1022hPa e vento fraco a rajada máxima até agora foi de 23km/h


----------



## AndréFrade (17 Fev 2012 às 17:31)

Por aqui teve a tarde toda, practicamente, encoberto sem sol. Nuvens bem negras e tempo abafado.

Que saudades !!


----------



## Geiras (17 Fev 2012 às 18:17)

Mínima de 1.4ºC e máxima de 18.0ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (18 Fev 2012 às 00:10)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *7,2 ºC*
Max: *14,2 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *21,2 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *3 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-2 ºC*
Max: * 3 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *43%*
Max: *52%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1020 hPa*
Max: *1023 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 10,1 ºC
Hr: 43%
PA: 1022 hpa
Vento: Nulo


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2012 às 00:45)

Aqui estão 8,4ºC mas como esta a haver inversão perto do solo estão 7,8ºC

Estação online
http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Fev 2012 às 02:30)

Já inverte ligeiramente por Moscavide.

De momento com 7,2 ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2012 às 10:52)

Boas

Aqui tive uma mínima de 4,1ºC 

Agora sigo com muito sol e 12.6ºC


----------



## Geiras (18 Fev 2012 às 11:17)

Mínima de 0.2ºC!


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Fev 2012 às 11:25)

Mínima de *2,5ºC*.


----------



## AndréFrade (18 Fev 2012 às 13:08)

Mais um dia bem morno de Primavera.

16,5ºC actuais e sol. Algumas nuvens a Este.


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2012 às 13:10)

Em Setúbal estão já 16,5ºC mas já esteve 17,1ºC

De novo a aparecerem pequenos cúmulos a este mas desta vez mais tímidos


----------



## Gilmet (18 Fev 2012 às 13:52)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *7,0ºC* e actuais 15,7ºC com vento nulo.

Alguns Cumulus Humilis, pelos céus, e 36% de humidade.

1021 hPa de pressão.


----------



## MSantos (18 Fev 2012 às 18:08)

Boa tarde.

Este tédio meteorológico em que vivemos, nem me tem dado grande vontade de postar por aqui, os dias frescos e de sol sucedem-se sem grande interesse, nem fim à vista

Aqui por Oeiras 14ºC


----------



## miguel (18 Fev 2012 às 18:34)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*4,1ºC*
Máxima:*18,1ºC*

Agora estão 14,4ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (18 Fev 2012 às 19:46)

Em Massamá, a mínima atingiu os *7,7 ºC* _às 07h05_ e a máxima os *14,8 ºC* _às 15h11_.


Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *10,7 ºC*;
- Humidade: *73%*;
- Pressão: *1023 hPa*;
- Vento: *12,6 km/h* de NO/O


----------



## Du_Ga (19 Fev 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *7,7 ºC*
Max: *14,8 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *20,9 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *6 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-3 ºC*
Max: * 7 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *42%*
Max: *85%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1022 hPa*
Max: *1024 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 8,9 ºC
Hr: 85%
PA: 1024 hpa
Vento: 9,7 km/h de O
Wind Chill: 7 ºC


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2012 às 00:27)

Sigo com 9,1ºC estagnados, com vento fraco a moderado, do quadrante Norte.

Humidade nos 78% e pressão a 1023 hPa.


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2012 às 13:26)

Mínima de 6,6ºC

Agora sol e mais sol e temperatura primaveril 16,3ºC já esteve 17,1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (19 Fev 2012 às 13:38)

Mínima de 7,9 ºC.

De momento com céu limpo e vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## Du_Ga (19 Fev 2012 às 13:44)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *6,8 ºC* por aqui _às 06h33_.

Dados actuais:

- Temperatura: *13,5 ºC*;
- Humidade: *53%*;
- Pressão: *1024 hPa*;
- Vento: *5,8 km/h* de NE


----------



## Du_Ga (19 Fev 2012 às 19:21)

A máxima atingiu os *14,1 ºC* _às 14h23_.


Dados actuais:

Temp: 9,8 ºC
Hr: 73%
PA: 1025 hpa
Vento: 11,5 km/h de NNO
Wind Chill: 7 ºC


----------



## miguel (19 Fev 2012 às 21:02)

Extremos hoje em Setúbal:

Mínima:*6,6ºC*
Máxima:*17,2ºC*

Rajada máxima:*23km/h*

Agora estão 11,2ºC, 67%Hr, 1025,9hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (19 Fev 2012 às 21:30)

Temperatura máxima de *14,4ºC*.

De momento, 8,9ºC e vento moderado de N (360º), nos 13,0 km/h.

Humidade a 73% e pressão a 1025 hPa.


----------



## Du_Ga (20 Fev 2012 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *6,8 ºC*
Max: *14,1 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *20,9 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *5 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *4 ºC*
Max: *8 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *52%*
Max: *89%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1023 hPa*
Max: *1026 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 8,4 ºC
Hr: 87%
PA: 1026 hpa
Vento: 6,1 km/h de NNO
Wind Chill: 7 ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Fev 2012 às 00:16)

Extremos de ontem:

8,3ºC /15,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2012 às 10:15)

Bom dia!

Madrugada de céu pouco nublado por Fractus e vento fraco a moderado, rodando para o quadrante Este.

Temperatura mínima de *6,0ºC*, e actuais 11,8ºC.

Humidade nos 72% e pressão a 1025 hPa. 11,5 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2012 às 11:41)

Boas

Mínima aqui de 7,8ºC

Agora estão 13,3ºc, 58%Hr, 1027,3hPa e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2012 às 13:03)

Já estão 16,5ºC a previsão do IM aponta para uma máxima de 19ºC é a Primavera no seu melhor e cada vez mais grave esta seca


----------



## Gilmet (20 Fev 2012 às 14:57)

Um calorão, por Mira-Sintra.  Segue uma das tardes mais quentes deste ano, com 17,1ºC neste momento, perto de bater a máxima anual de 18,0ºC.

Humidade nos 41% e 10,1 km/h de ENE (68º).

Pressão a 1024 hPa e céu completamente limpo.


----------



## miguel (20 Fev 2012 às 18:40)

Por Setúbal máxima de *19,4ºC* e Mínima de *7,8ºC* 

Rajada máxima de *24km/h*

Agora estão ainda uns agradáveis 16,2ºC


----------



## Lousano (20 Fev 2012 às 18:55)

Hoje o dia teve menos amplitude térmica que os anteriores, que tinha ultrapassado os 17ºC de tmax e tmin em valores negativos.

Tmax: 15,3ºC

Tmin: 2,9ºC

Tactual: 10,9ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (21 Fev 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *7,5 ºC*
Max: *15,9 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *20,5 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *6 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *2 ºC*
Max: *9 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *44%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1025 hPa*
Max: *1027 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 8,4 ºC
Hr: 77%
PA: 1027 hpa
Vento: 4,0 km/h de NO


----------



## Geiras (21 Fev 2012 às 00:41)

Nova máxima anual, 18.7ºC.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Fev 2012 às 10:46)

Bons dias!

Ora, para primeiro post neste seguimento, sigo com (~)13.5ºC, a EM mais próxima (Pinheiro de Loures) há 8 minutos registava 13.4ºC (Davis Vantage Pro 2).

O céu apresenta-se com algumas nuvens altas, nomeadamente cirrus spissatus, cirrus intortus e cirrus vertebratus.


----------



## Gilmet (21 Fev 2012 às 10:46)

Bom dia!



Gilmet disse:


> (...), com 17,1ºC neste momento, perto de bater a máxima anual de 18,0ºC.



Afinal, a temperatura acabou por ficar aí mesmo, nos *17,1ºC*.


Hoje, com o auxílio da paragem do vento, obtive uma mínima de *3,8ºC*. 

De momento sigo com 11,8ºC, humidade nos 57% e pressão a 1027 hPa.

Vento fraco/nulo, e céu pouco nublado por Cirrostratus na faixa atlântica, e Cirrus Spissatus.


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2012 às 12:48)

Boas

Mínima de 4,9ºc junto ao solo

Agora estão 15,1ºc

Faz hoje 36 dias seguidos sem registar 1mm


----------



## Geiras (21 Fev 2012 às 12:53)

Mínima outra vez a ir aos negativos, -0.5ºC registados.


----------



## Du_Ga (21 Fev 2012 às 13:15)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a mínima foi apenas até aos *6,4 ºC* _às 04h37_.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 14,1 ºC
Hr: 39%
PA: 1028 hpa
Vento: 6,1 km/h de SE


----------



## Du_Ga (21 Fev 2012 às 19:03)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *15,4 ºC*, registada _às 14h06_.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 10,7 ºC
Hr: 69%
PA: 1028 hpa
Vento: 6,5 km/h de NE


----------



## miguel (21 Fev 2012 às 19:07)

Máxima de *17,9ºC*

Agora estão 13,3ºc, 52%Hr, 1027,7hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Du_Ga (22 Fev 2012 às 00:29)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *6,4 ºC*
Max: *15,4 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *20,9 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *6 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-2 ºC*
Max: * 8 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *37%*
Max: *90%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1026 hPa*
Max: *1029 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 8,7 ºC
Hr: 92%
PA: 1028 hpa
Vento: 12,6 km/h de NO
Wind Chill: 6 ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (22 Fev 2012 às 13:12)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *7,3 ºC*, registada _às 05h49_.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 14,8 ºC
Hr: 44%
PA: 1028 hpa
Vento: 5,4 km/h de NE


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2012 às 13:18)

Boas

Mínima em Setúbal de 6,8ºC

Agora estão já 17,0ºC, 35%Hr, 1028,2hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2012 às 15:14)

Boa tarde.

Mínima de *7,7ºC* e actuais *18,0ºC*, igualando a máxima anual até ao momento.

Humidade nos 35% e pressão a 1025 hPa.


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2012 às 17:34)

Registei hoje uma nova máxima anual!!

Mínima:*6,8ºC*
Máxima:*20,4ºC*

Humidade mínima 24% e máxima 90%

Rajada máxima:*23km/h*

Agora:
17,4ºC
53%Hr
1026,5hPa
vento fraco


----------



## Du_Ga (22 Fev 2012 às 17:47)

Máxima de *16,9 ºC*, registada _às 15h48_.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 15,0 ºC
Hr: 53%
PA: 1027 hpa
Vento: 6,1 km/h de NO


----------



## Lousano (22 Fev 2012 às 22:16)

Boa noite.

Por aqui começou a época das constipações.

Tmax: 19,0ºC

Tmin: -0,2ºC

Tactual: 6,5ºC


----------



## miguel (22 Fev 2012 às 22:36)

Sigo aqui com 11,6ºC, 61%Hr, 1027,5hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (22 Fev 2012 às 23:28)

Temperatura máxima de *18,2ºC*. [Novo recorde anual.]

De momento, 8,9ºC e 73% de humidade, com 12,2 km/h de NNE (22º).

Pressão nos 1026 hPa.


----------



## Du_Ga (23 Fev 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *7,3 ºC*
Max: *16,9 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *16,2 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *5 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *1 ºC*
Max: *9 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *34%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1026 hPa*
Max: *1028 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 9,9 ºC
Hr: 62%
PA: 1027 hpa
Vento: 2,2 km/h de NO


----------



## F_R (23 Fev 2012 às 09:40)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 5.1ºC
Agora 9.3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Fev 2012 às 15:29)

Que dia quente 

21,1ºC agora por aqui e 21,2ºC em Setúbal


----------



## Du_Ga (23 Fev 2012 às 16:03)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *8,2 ºC* (+0,9 ºC que ontem) por aqui, registada _às 02h15_.


Dados actuais:

Temp: 16,2 ºC
Hr: 29%
PA: 1027 hpa
Vento: 2,5 km/h de E


----------



## Du_Ga (23 Fev 2012 às 18:01)

Máxima de *16,5 ºC* (-0,4 ºC que ontem), registada _às 15h11_.


Dados actuais:

Temp: 15,3 ºC
Hr: 35%
PA: 1027 hpa
Vento: 6,8 km/h de NOO


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2012 às 18:41)

Boas

Dia bem quente este!!

Máxima: *21,2ºC*
Mínima: *4,5ºC*

Rajada máxima:*19km/h*

Humidade mínima: *15%* 
Humidade máxima: 84%

Agora:
17,4ºC
25%Hr
1026,7hPa
vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (23 Fev 2012 às 19:52)

Dia excepcional com temperatura máxima de *20,5ºC*. [Máxima do dia, mês e ano.]

De momento sigo com 12,2ºC e humidade nos 35%. Durante a tarde atingiu os *25%*.

Pressão nos 1026 hPa e céu pouco nublado.


----------



## Lousano (23 Fev 2012 às 21:58)

Boa noite.

Dia de sol.

Tmax: 21,4ºC 

Tmin: 0,3ºC

Tactual: 8,8ºC


----------



## miguel (23 Fev 2012 às 23:11)

A esta hora estão 14,3ºC se o vento ficar nulo de madrugada vai dar um grande tombo


----------



## Du_Ga (24 Fev 2012 às 00:06)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *8,2 ºC*
Max: *16,5 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *14,4 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *6 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-4 ºC*
Max: * 3 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *25%*
Max: *62%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1027 hPa*
Max: *1028 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 12,7 ºC
Hr: 30%
PA: 1027 hpa
Vento: 3,6 km/h de NE


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2012 às 01:02)

estão ainda 12,3ºC mas desceu 1º em pouco mais de 10 minutos, vamos ver até onde desce numa altura em que o vento já se encontra quase nulo


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2012 às 01:30)

Cai a pique 10,3ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2012 às 13:22)

Boas

Mínima por aqui foi de 5,8ºC e 5,4ºC perto do solo

Agora já estão 19,1ºC e mais uma vez a humidade muito baixa 22% de madrugada apenas foi aos 51%


----------



## Du_Ga (24 Fev 2012 às 16:51)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a mínima foi de *10,3 ºC* (*+2,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h56_.


Dados actuais:

Temp: 17,1 ºC
Hr: 26%
PA: 1025 hpa
Vento: 5,0 km/h de NEE.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Fev 2012 às 18:00)

Hoje, mínima de *7,8ºC* e máxima de *19,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,6ºC, após uma descida a pique, com a mudança de direcção do vento, para NO (315º).

Humidade nos 36% e pressão a 1024 hPa. Céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2012 às 18:02)

Em Setúbal máxima de *21,6ºC* nova máxima do ano

Mínima de *5,8ºC*

Humidade mínima de novo muito baixa 17%

Agora estão 18,7ºC, 28%Hr, 1025,4hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Geiras (24 Fev 2012 às 18:28)

Máxima de 21.4ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (24 Fev 2012 às 19:11)

A máxima aqui chegou aos *17,3 ºC *(máxima do mês até agora   /   *+0,8 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 16h18_.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 12,9 ºC
Hr: 50%
PA: 1026 hpa
Vento: 4,3 km/h de NNO


----------



## Geiras (24 Fev 2012 às 23:20)

Extremos de hoje:
Temp. máx.: 21.4ºC
Temp. mín.: -0.6ºC
Humid. Rel. máx.: 76%
Humid. Rel. mín.: 23%
Rajada máx.: 21km/h
Pressão atm. máx.: 1028hPa
Pressão atm. mín.: 1024hPa


----------



## miguel (24 Fev 2012 às 23:41)

Por aqui estão 9,7ºC em queda acentuada agora!! vento nulo


----------



## Du_Ga (25 Fev 2012 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *10,3 ºC*
Max: *17,3 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *13,7 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-7 ºC*
Max: * 3 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *25%*
Max: *54%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1025 hPa*
Max: *1027 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 11,5 ºC
Hr: 42%
PA: 1026 hpa
Vento: 6,5 km/h de NE


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2012 às 10:48)

Bom dia!

Madrugada de vento nulo. E assim continua! Uma raridade, por aqui!

Temperatura mínima de *5,7ºC*, e por agora uns espectaculares 16,1ºC! 

Humidade nos 36% e pressão a 1025 hPa, com céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2012 às 10:51)

Boas

Tive uma boa mínima 4,4ºC graças ao vento nulo de toda a madrugada alias desde as 23h apenas tive de máximo 8km/h nos últimos minutos

Agora estão 13,9ºc, 72%Hr, 1027,7hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Du_Ga (25 Fev 2012 às 13:32)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima, mais uma vez, não tão baixa como nos arredores...de apenas *8,1 ºC* (ainda assim, *-2,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 07h49_.

O vento também foi fraco/nulo durante a madrugada, tendo sido registado no máximo: *9,7 km/h* logo ao início da madrugada de hoje.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 16,5 ºC
Hr: 42%
PA: 1026 hpa
Vento: Nulo


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2012 às 14:23)

Bem mais fresco o dia de hoje por aqui! estão 15,3ºC, 76%Hr com o vento moderado agora


----------



## Miguel96 (25 Fev 2012 às 14:39)

Boas Pessoal!!!!

É verdade que ontem na Cidade de Leiria estiveram quase 30ºC.

Porque segundo o site do Instituto de Meteorologia estiveram 28,4ºC, foi a temperatura mais alta do ano registada em todo o país. 

Isto é normal nos meses de Inverno?????

Fiquei surpreendido, nunca vi 28,4 ºC em Leiria (Cidade).


----------



## Geiras (25 Fev 2012 às 14:44)

21.3ºC por aqui!


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2012 às 14:47)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Pessoal!!!!
> 
> É verdade que ontem na Cidade de Leiria estiveram quase 30ºC.
> 
> ...



*Atenção à diferença entre RUEMAs e EMAs.*

Leiria(cidade) é uma RUEMA.
A EMA de Leiria registou uma máxima de 22,6ºC.

Da mesma forma, Lisboa registou ontem uma máxima de 19,7ºC no Geofísico e 19,5ºC na Gago Coutinho, mas a REUMA de Alvalade, em plena cidade, alcançou os 28,6ºC.


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2012 às 14:50)

Os dias secos e soalheiros já provocaram uma explosão de cores na serra de Sintra.







Pedra Amarela, ontem à tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Fev 2012 às 14:54)

Mais um dia com mínima de 5,4 ºC.

Amplitudes térmicas idênticas todos os dias, com mínimas na casa dos 5 ºC e máximas nos 21 ºC.

E o vento continua fraco de Leste para mais um dia agradável.


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2012 às 15:21)

Muito nevoeiro a entrar agora!! 15,1ºC e 78%Hr o vento é moderado a fraco de SW


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2012 às 16:41)

A humidade esta a descer e a temperatura está a subir é agora de 17,5ºC com 62%Hr e o vento parou!


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2012 às 17:20)

Temperatura máxima de *18,9ºC*

Agora estão 17,9ºC, 45%Hr, 1024,9hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Du_Ga (25 Fev 2012 às 17:24)

Por aqui a máxima foi até aos *17,8 ºC* ( *+0,5 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h20_.


Dados actuais:

Temp: 16,3 ºC
Hr: 38%
PA: 1025 hpa
Vento: 9,4 km/h de O


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Fev 2012 às 17:46)

O tempo por aqui nota-se que vai mudar ! 

Está um pôr-do-sol cheio de pó e nota-se bastante humidade.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Fev 2012 às 19:53)

A máxima acabou por ficar nos *18,9ºC*.

De momento, 11,9ºC e 71% de humidade, com vento fraco do quadrante Norte.

Durante a tarde foi possível avistar alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## Du_Ga (25 Fev 2012 às 21:26)

Neste momento, há nevoeiro por aqui.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 10,4 ºC
Hr: 93%
PA: 1026 hpa
Vento: 10,4 km/h de O


----------



## David sf (25 Fev 2012 às 23:03)

Miguel96 disse:


> Boas Pessoal!!!!
> 
> É verdade que ontem na Cidade de Leiria estiveram quase 30ºC.
> 
> ...



Mesmo tratando-se de uma RUEMA esse valor deve estar errado. Hoje o IM já não mostra essa RUEMA no mapa de observações, pelo que é provável que se trate de uma avaria.


----------



## miguel (25 Fev 2012 às 23:15)

Temperatura elevada a esta hora 13,1ºC com humidade baixa 42% o vento é nulo


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Fev 2012 às 23:47)

Bastante nevoeiro por aqui !

97% de HR  e 8,9ºC.


----------



## Du_Ga (25 Fev 2012 às 23:49)

miguel disse:


> Temperatura elevada a esta hora 13,1ºC com humidade baixa 42% o vento é nulo



Por aqui precisamente o contrario. Apesar de já não estar nevoeiro a temperatura tem vindo a baixar, situando-se agora nos 10,1 ºC e humidade nos 96%. O vento é fraco e a pressão está nos 1026 hPa.


----------



## Du_Ga (26 Fev 2012 às 00:05)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *8,1 ºC*
Max: *17,8 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *17,3 Km/h*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *-4 ºC*
Max: * 10 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *33%*
Max: *96%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1025 hPa*
Max: *1027 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 10,0 ºC
Hr: 96%
PA: 1026 hpa
Vento: 12,6 km/h de NO
Wind Chill: 8 ºC


----------



## JoCa (26 Fev 2012 às 02:39)

Neste momento a temperatura que tem vindo a baixar gradualmente desde o anoitecer é de 4,1ºC. Faz algum friozinho!


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2012 às 10:24)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 5,2ºC

Agora está a se por um nevoeiro denso já está a tapar o sol, a temperatura é de 9,7ºC e humidade de 86% com vento quase nulo


----------



## Gilmet (26 Fev 2012 às 12:11)

Bom dia!

Madrugada de nevoeiro, e temperatura mínima de *7,3ºC*.

De momento sigo com 13,7ºC, ainda com bastante humiade (69%) e céu pouco nublado por Fractus.

16,2 km/h de O (270º) e pressão nos 1025 hPa.

---

Apenas um dado interessante. Nos primeiros 25 dias deste mês:

Média das mínimas: *5,9ºC*;
Média das máximas: 14,5ºC;
Média total composta: *9,8ºC*.


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2012 às 12:15)

O nevoeiro acabou por levantar rapidamente e agora brilha o sol resta apenas alguma neblina, temperatura atual 13,0ºC


----------



## miguel (26 Fev 2012 às 13:10)

O frio volta a apertar  11,4ºC e 85%Hr o wind chill é de 9ºC


----------



## N_Fig (26 Fev 2012 às 13:34)

Boas,
O local com temperatura mais baixa em Portugal Continental (no Areeiro foi mais baixa) foi Aljezur, com as suas inversões espetaculares. A 2ª mais baixa foi o meu belo Pólo Norte à beira-mar plantado.



Hoje o dia parece que vai ter uma amplitude térmica muito menor, 12ºC e céu nublado.


----------



## Du_Ga (26 Fev 2012 às 14:54)

Boa tarde,

Por aqui a mínima foi de *7,7 ºC* ( *-0,4 ºC* que ontem) , registada _às 07h29_.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 14,6 ºC
Hr: 59%
PA: 1024 hpa
Vento: 24,8 km/h de O


----------



## Du_Ga (26 Fev 2012 às 17:31)

Máxima de *14,7 ºC* ( *-3,1 ºC *que ontem), registada _às 14h11_.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 13,3 ºC
Hr: 67%
PA: 1024 hpa
Vento: 7,9 km/h de O


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

8,9ºC / 15,0ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (27 Fev 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *7,7 ºC*
Max: *14,7 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *24,8 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *6 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *6 ºC*
Max: *10 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *58%*
Max: *97%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1024 hPa*
Max: *1026 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 9,9 ºC
Hr: 86%
PA: 1024 hpa
Vento: 13,0 km/h de N
Wind Chill: 7 ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (27 Fev 2012 às 12:14)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *9,8 ºC* ( *+2,1 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 03h05_.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 14,7 ºC
Hr: 74%
PA: 1022 hpa
Vento: Nulo


----------



## miguel (27 Fev 2012 às 12:52)

Boas

Mínima de 7,9ºC no terraço, mais junto ao solo 6,8ºC

Agora estão 15,1ºC, 75%Hr, 1022,7hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Du_Ga (27 Fev 2012 às 18:05)

Máxima de *17,4 ºC* ( *+2,7 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 14h20_.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 13,2 ºC
Hr: 75%
PA: 1021 hpa
Vento: 11,9 km/h de O


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

10,6ºC / 16,6ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (28 Fev 2012 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *9,8 ºC*
Max: *17,4 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *17,6 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *7 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *8 ºC*
Max: *11 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *66%*
Max: *95%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1021 hPa*
Max: *1024 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 10,0 ºC
Hr: 94%
PA: 1021 hpa
Vento: 6,5 km/h de O
Wind Chill: 9 ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2012 às 12:57)

Boas

Mínima aqui foi de 4,4ºC

Muito Nevoeiro de madrugada e até meio da manha o que fez com que acabasse por ter os primeiros mm este mês 0,2mm, por desgraça com humidade apenas que acaba por nem contar como precipitação!! sendo assim dias seguidos sem mais de 1mm já são 43 dias

Temperatura agora 15,7ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (28 Fev 2012 às 14:12)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *7,9 ºC* por aqui ( *-1,9 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 03h15_.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 13,8 ºC
Hr: 77%
PA: 1020 hpa
Vento: Nulo


----------



## F_R (28 Fev 2012 às 14:25)

Vamos lá ver se o tempo anima

Em Abrantes 

Mínima 4.5ºC
Agora 18.2ºC


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2012 às 18:36)

Máxima de *17,7ºC*

Por agora estão 14,1ºC, 74%Hr, 1021,4hPa e vento quase nulo!! deve ir ser mais uma madrugada de nevoeiro e durante a manha de amanha.


----------



## Du_Ga (28 Fev 2012 às 18:50)

Por aqui uma máxima de *15,1 ºC* ( *-2,3 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h56_.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 12,1 ºC
Hr: 76%
PA: 1021 hpa
Vento: 6,8 km/h de O


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2012 às 22:42)

O dia foi de sol como habitual.

Tmax: 19,4ºC

Tmin: 2,7ºC

Tactual: 8,9ºC


Este mês deverá ter temperatura média semelhante ao mês anterior, mas mais frio do que o mesmo mês de 2011 e 2010.


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Fev 2012 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *7,9 ºC*
Max: *15,1 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *9,7 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *7 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *8 ºC*
Max: *11 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *65%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1020 hPa*
Max: *1023 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 10,0 ºC
Hr: 96%
PA: 1023 hpa
Vento: Nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Fev 2012 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

7,8ºC / 16,1ºC


----------



## F_R (29 Fev 2012 às 09:10)

Em Abrantes

Mínima 3.1ºC

Agora 4.8ºC e bastante nevoeiro


----------



## Gilmet (29 Fev 2012 às 10:07)

Bom dia!

As madrugadas têm sido caracterizadas por vento nulo e nevoeiro. 

Mínima de *5,4ºC* no dia de ontem, e *5,2ºC* hoje.

De momento, 11,5ºC, humidade nos 86%, e 0,0 km/h.

Pressão nos 1023 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Fev 2012 às 10:26)

0,2 mm esta noite devido à humidade.

13,3ºC de momento e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (29 Fev 2012 às 10:58)

Mínima desta noite *3,9ºC*

Foi mais uma madrugada e manha de nevoeiro denso!

Agora já brilha o sol e estão 13,7ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Fev 2012 às 15:20)

Boa tarde,

Uma mínima de *7,7 ºC* por aqui ( *-0,2 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 06h10_.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 15,6 ºC
Hr: 69%
PA: 1022 hpa
Vento: Fraco


----------



## miguel (29 Fev 2012 às 18:41)

Extremos hoje:

Mínima:*3,9ºC*
Máxima:*17,9ºC*

Rajada máxima:*24km/h*

Agora estão 13,9ºC, 70%Hr, 1022,2hPa e vento fraco


----------



## Du_Ga (29 Fev 2012 às 19:13)

Máxima de *15,8 ºC* ( *+0,7 ºC* que ontem), registada _às 15h23_.

Dados actuais:

Temp: 11,7 ºC
Hr: 78%
PA: 1022 hpa
Vento: 6,1 km/h de O


----------



## Lousano (29 Fev 2012 às 19:57)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia de sol.

Tmax: 20,8ºC

Tmain: 3,8ºC

Tactual: 11ºC


----------



## Gilmet (29 Fev 2012 às 20:57)

No último dia deste mês, máxima de *16,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 10,7ºC, humidade nos 76% e pressão a 1021 hPa.

Vento nulo.

---

Extremos de dia 16 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *6,1ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,6ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,8ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 17 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,1ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *11,1ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 18 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,8ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *11,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 19 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,4ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,2ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 20 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *6,0ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *17,1ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *11,5ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 21 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *3,8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *15,4ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,0ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 22 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *18,2ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *11,6ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 23 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *6,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *20,4ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *12,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 24 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,8ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *19,9ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *13,4ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 25 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *5,7ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *18,9ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *12,1ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 26 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *7,3ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *14,9ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *11,1ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 27 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *9,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,6ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *12,3ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 28 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *5,4ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *17,7ºC*
Temperatura média [composta]: *10,8ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


Extremos de dia 29 de Fevereiro de 2012:

Temperatura mínima: *5,2ºC*
Temperatura máxima: *16,7ºC*

Precipitação: *0,0mm*


----------



## Geiras (29 Fev 2012 às 21:28)

Este mês foi bastante interessante... 0.2mm acumulados no primeiro dia do Mês devido a um curto aguaceiro moderado por volta das 20h e 0.2mm acumulados no último dia do mês devido à humidade


----------



## miguel (29 Fev 2012 às 23:34)

Estão 11,8ºC, 86%Hr, 1022,0hPa e vento fraco quase nulo!!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Mar 2012 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

7,2ºC / 16,1ºC


----------



## Du_Ga (1 Mar 2012 às 00:23)

Extremos de ontem:

Temperatura:
Min: *7,7 ºC*
Max: *15,8 ºC*

Vento:
Max: *9,7 Km/h*

Wind Chill:
Min: *7 ºC*

Ponto de Orvalho:
Min: *7 ºC*
Max: *10 ºC*

Humidade:
Min: *62%*
Max: *98%*

Pressão Atmosférica:
Min: *1021 hPa*
Max: *1023 hPa*

Dados actuais:

Temp: 9,8 ºC
Hr: 91%
PA: 1021 hpa
Vento: Nulo


----------

